# Cleverly opponent announced never



## Guest (Jun 10, 2013)

Press Confrence to announce Cleverly v someone has been put back to next week. There were allot of rumours that it would be Kovalev or Shumenov.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Cleverly vs Karpency II: Redemption :deal


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Redenptuon? Thats easy for you to say!:smile


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

So have the WBO changed their stance that he had to make mandatory defences against Krasniqi and Braehmer? As Braehmer apparently thought he would be fighting The Headband this summer. 

I'd say that's a more realistic fight than Shumenov. Shumenov could fight Pascal on HBO - Pascal's promoter apparently discussed a fight between the two for the end of the summer, not just for the Bute date - but instead travels to Wales for The Rat Bastard? I'm sceptical tbh.


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

I read the Kovalev rumours as well. I'm no overt fan of Cleverly but I don't want to see him killed so ideally this won't happen..


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd prefer Kovalev for exactly that reason. I could see a Beibut fight going either way and even in defeat Clev's supporters will proclaim him as an elite fighter; Kovalev would just do him. It'd be great.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Let's see now...it can't be Hopkins because he's ducking Clev. It can't be Froch because he's also ducking Clev. It certainly can't be any of Clev's mandatories, because they're DEFINITELY ducking Clev. Can't be Pascal, Cloud, Stevenson, Dawson, Shumenov...they're ducking Clev too. I reckon this guy's a good shout, he's #1 in his country at 175, never been stopped, and teak-tough:

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=574968&cat=boxer

Only problem is his record makes him look like a bit too much of a banger.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Felix said:


> Let's see now...it can't be Hopkins because he's ducking Clev. It can't be Froch because he's also ducking Clev. It certainly can't be any of Clev's mandatories, because they're DEFINITELY ducking Clev. Can't be Pascal, Cloud, Stevenson, Dawson, Shumenov...they're ducking Clev too. I reckon this guy's a good shout, he's #1 in his country at 175, never been stopped, and teak-tough:
> 
> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=574968&cat=boxer
> 
> Only problem is his record makes him look like a bit too much of a banger.


:lol:

His opponents have a combined record of:

7-45-1 before his last fight not one of them had won!


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

The teakest of tough. Clev won't fancy any of that.


----------



## cheekyvid (Jun 9, 2012)

It'll be Shumenov on the tickets and the poster...who knows who'll be in the ring


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Enzo super fight imo.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Felix said:


> Let's see now...it can't be Hopkins because he's ducking Clev. It can't be Froch because he's also ducking Clev. It certainly can't be any of Clev's mandatories, because they're DEFINITELY ducking Clev. Can't be Pascal, Cloud, Stevenson, Dawson, Shumenov...they're ducking Clev too. I reckon this guy's a good shout, he's #1 in his country at 175, never been stopped, and teak-tough:
> 
> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=574968&cat=boxer
> 
> Only problem is his record makes him look like a bit too much of a banger.


:lol:


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Lilo said:


> :lol:
> 
> His opponents have a combined record of:
> 
> 7-45-1 before his last fight not one of them had won!


I see what you're saying. Too high a risk?


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Felix said:


> Let's see now...it can't be Hopkins because he's ducking Clev. It can't be Froch because he's also ducking Clev. It certainly can't be any of Clev's mandatories, because they're DEFINITELY ducking Clev. Can't be Pascal, Cloud, Stevenson, Dawson, Shumenov...they're ducking Clev too. I reckon this guy's a good shout, he's #1 in his country at 175, never been stopped, and teak-tough:
> 
> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=574968&cat=boxer
> 
> Only problem is his record makes him look like a bit too much of a banger.


also, his first 6 fights were in a place called 'prisons canteen'. You have to wonder if that's a venue or an actual prison canteen.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

lost said:


> also, his first 6 fights were in a place called 'prisons canteen'. You have to wonder if that's a venue or an actual prison canteen.


You thinking visa issues? Sounds to me like hes ducking the Clev. Not what one expects from a stone cold TTG.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Who actually gives a fuck, if its a good opponent? The fight won't happen, Cleverly won't be bothered because he's Franks golden child and to be brutally honest, the only time I ever want to see Cleverly again is if he was set on fire.


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

Doubt we will find out until tomorrow, even Clev's opponent won't know until he sees his face on the posters at the presser


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Cleverly doesn't want the big fights, this is the same hairband wearing pilchard that moaned about the fans not wanting to see easy defences any more, he likes mugging the fans off, he embraces mugging the fans off, he wants to mug the fans off, I got no time for him.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Felix said:


> You thinking visa issues? Sounds to me like hes ducking the Clev. Not what one expects from a stone cold TTG.


:rofl


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

TBA will be sat waiting by the phone as we speak.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Bill said:


> Cleverly doesn't want the big fights, this is the same hairband wearing pilchard that moaned about the fans not wanting to see easy defences any more, he likes mugging the fans off, he embraces mugging the fans off, he wants to mug the fans off, I got no time for him.





The Batkilt said:


> The teakest of tough. Clev won't fancy any of that.





Bill said:


> Who actually gives a fuck, if its a good opponent? The fight won't happen, Cleverly won't be bothered because he's Franks golden child and to be brutally honest, the only time I ever want to see Cleverly again is if he was set on fire.


You two really are a pair of boring bastards when it comes to Cleverly.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Bryn said:


> You two really are a pair of boring bastards when it comes to Cleverly.


Noted and agreed.

I can't help it though, the mere thought of the man makes me angry.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

I do hope its a good opponent, Bellew and Murat are good wins on his cv but if he's got any sort of ambition it must be grating on him that Murat is fighting Hopkins and Bellew is now mandatory for Stevenson.

There's really no excuse for the piss poor selection of opponents over the last 18 months.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2013)

Shumenov is on the scene saying Clevs team have never offered them a fight.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Shumenov is on the scene saying Clevs team have never offered them a fight.


FRRRAAAAAAAAANNNK!!!


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Shumenov is on the scene saying Clevs team have never offered them a fight.


Like I said, it wouldn't have made any sense for Beibut to come to Wales when he's turned down Pascal last year, Cloud, Erdei and other fights over money.

I have no idea how you could be so sure on Saturday he would be fighting Kovalev, and then seemed certain yesterday it was Beibut, despite neither of their teams even hinting at it.



Bryn said:


> You two really are a pair of boring bastards when it comes to Cleverly.


No more boring than his fights tbf.

If Warren actually puts him in with someone decent - even Braehmer - I'll stop slagging him for being the most Frank Warreny of Frank Warren champions. For at least five minutes. Can't say fairer than that.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

I do think that Cleverly is genuine in wanting the top opponents. Unfortunately I also think that Warren is genuine about wanting to ensure 100% that he does not lose the title. And he gets to pick the opponents.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Not convinced that Cleverly is a big enough ticket seller and draw for wazza to splash out and get a big named opponent over here.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

The best realistic opponent out there is Kovalev


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd be pretty sure it will be Eleider Alvarez though


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

Felix said:


> Let's see now...it can't be Hopkins because he's ducking Clev. It can't be Froch because he's also ducking Clev. It certainly can't be any of Clev's mandatories, because they're DEFINITELY ducking Clev. Can't be Pascal, Cloud, Stevenson, Dawson, Shumenov...they're ducking Clev too. I reckon this guy's a good shout, he's #1 in his country at 175, never been stopped, and teak-tough:
> 
> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=574968&cat=boxer
> 
> Only problem is his record makes him look like a bit too much of a banger.


Dean Powell does it again! :lol:


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> The best realistic opponent out there is Kovalev


Kovalev is working his way into IBF mandatory status. I doubt he foregoes that to fight in Wales.

Braehmer is a more realistic option.



CamR21 said:


> I'd be pretty sure it will be Eleider Alvarez though


I doubt that too. He's based in Montreal and would make for a decent drawing home town defence for Stevenson. It's another case, in my opinion, of "why would he come to Wales," just like most of the top names. I doubt anyone is that enticed by the money on offer.

Clev's biggest problem with securing any fight against a top opponent is that he'd probably need to travel for it, as Warren won't pay the purses required to bring those guys over here; and without those fights Clev won't be coming a big enough name to make those fights viable over here. It's a catch 22 situation, but it's made worse by the pretence from Warren and the Cleverlys that they're always "one fight away" from "the big fights".


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2013)

The Batkilt said:


> Like I said, it wouldn't have made any sense for Beibut to come to Wales when he's turned down Pascal last year, Cloud, Erdei and other fights over money.
> 
> I have no idea how you could be so sure on Saturday he would be fighting Kovalev, and then seemed certain yesterday it was Beibut, despite neither of their teams even hinting at it.


I was never sure. Just mentioned rumours.


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

warrens on talksport next

they said he was coming on by saying hes trying to make clev vs froch haha

cant wait for this interview


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2013)

Tomorrow press conference cancelled apparently.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Tomorrow press conference cancelled apparently.


allegedly


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> I'd be pretty sure it will be Eleider Alvarez though


Based off what exactly? I don't think there's a chance Alvarez will be the opponent


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> Based off what exactly? I don't think there's a chance Alvarez will be the opponent


Can just see Warren going for him, highly ranked with WBO


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> Can just see Warren going for him, highly ranked with WBO


Yeah but no. He's a dangerous opponent who nobody but hardcore fans will have heard of. Doubt Warren has any other interest in this one.

Plus I doubt Álvarez would favour a trip to Wales over fighting at home. Getting into the mix with the rest of the Montreal mob would be far more lucrative.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if FW announced a fight with Carl Froch when there's no deal whatsoever, it's not like he hasn't done stuff like that recently (Wilder-Chisora) *cough*. He could go all Clint Eastwood and have Nathan sitting on one side of him and an empty chair on the other, or maybe a cut-out of Froch and say the real Carl was too scared to show up.

Seriously, I reckon it'll be Braehmer for later this year.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2013)

malt vinegar said:


> warrens on talksport next
> 
> they said he was coming on by saying hes trying to make clev vs froch haha
> 
> cant wait for this interview


what did he say?


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

The Batkilt said:


> Yeah but no. He's a dangerous opponent who nobody but hardcore fans will have heard of. Doubt Warren has any other interest in this one.
> 
> Plus I doubt Álvarez would favour a trip to Wales over fighting at home. Getting into the mix with the rest of the Montreal mob would be far more lucrative.


Is he really that dangerous? I think he'd rather pick up a title then go back to Canada would have much more bargaining power


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

.


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> what did he say?


nothing of note - froch wasnt interested at all, bit of haye fury and this new arena deal hes got


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> Is he really that dangerous? I think he'd rather pick up a title then go back to Canada would have much more bargaining power


He's a decent puncher and more dangerous than any of Cleverly's defences so far.

And no, he wouldn't. I doubt the WBO belt would really improve Álvarez's negotiating power with the other three. If they were that bothered about the WBO belt they'd have flown Clev out by now. Beating Cleverly in Montreal on HBO or Showtime would benefit him more than fighting in the UK. Dawson was widely seen as the man to beat, so picking up some alphabet soup wouldn't really benefit Álvarez more than just winning against a name opponent at home.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2013)

The Batkilt said:


> He's a decent puncher and more dangerous than any of Cleverly's defences so far.
> 
> And no, he wouldn't. I doubt the WBO belt would really improve Álvarez's negotiating power with the other three. If they were that bothered about the WBO belt they'd have flown Clev out by now. Beating Cleverly in Montreal on HBO or Showtime would benefit him more than fighting in the UK. Dawson was widely seen as the man to beat, so picking up some alphabet soup wouldn't really benefit Álvarez more than just winning against a name opponent at home.


Disagree with this. the win would put him right in the mix.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Disagree with this. the win would put him right in the mix.


Yeah, because Cleverly is such a big name that it's worth the risk for Álvarez's promoter to send him to the UK? Nah. They can manoeuvre him into the mix while building his name up at home. His promoters might fancy getting him into the mandatory position so they can get Cleverly over and take the belt off him in Montreal, but they won't be sending him over here. They don't need Cleverly to get Álvarez in the mix.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Alvarez isn't that precious to his promoters. 

Just this week his fight with Allan Green was pulled so that they could keep David Lemieux's on.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

That's because HBO didn't want to cough up for that fight as well as the rest of their televised bill. Plus Stevenson winning changes things a little. A Stevenson/Álvarez fight would do tidy business in Montreal - it'd be akin to Cleverly/Bellew in that respect, I guess - so I just don't see there being any need for them to send him out to the UK to fight someone nobody in Montreal would give a shit about. 

I don't think they'd particularly need Beibut, Kovalev, Gaby or Cloud either, so it's not just me knocking Cleverly. They just don't need those guys to promote Álvarez into the B side of a fight with Stevenson or the Pascal/Bute winner.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2013)

The Batkilt said:


> Yeah, because Cleverly is such a big name that it's worth the risk for Álvarez's promoter to send him to the UK? Nah. They can manoeuvre him into the mix while building his name up at home. His promoters might fancy getting him into the mandatory position so they can get Cleverly over and take the belt off him in Montreal, but they won't be sending him over here. They don't need Cleverly to get Álvarez in the mix.


well if you completely change the point you were making then yes.

but you said winning the WBO v Cleverly on HBO would do nothing. thats bullshit.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Shumenov is on the scene saying Clevs team have never offered them a fight.


How many times has he said that about Clev aswell as others, When did Shumenov last fight?? Shumenov has been milking that title of his, on the basis of activity its more like its Shumenov is the one backing out or ignoring


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

This is just taking the fucking piss now. After all the talk lately of him finally fighting a dangerous opponent i was sure it was gonna be Shumenov but after reading Shumenov's comments today I'm very annoyed. The only good fighter it could be is Braehmer but he's scheduled to fight in August so i doubt its him. Who the fuck could it be ?


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> well if you completely change the point you were making then yes.
> 
> but you said winning the WBO v Cleverly on HBO would do nothing. thats bullshit.


No, I didn't. I said winning the WBO title in the UK would do nothing to increase his negotiating leverage for fights with Pascal, Bute or Stevenson. I highly doubt that HBO are that interested in airing Clev/Álvarez. All the talk of HBO being really keen on Cleverly has come from Warren. If they were that keen he'd have been over in the States fighting against anyone already. DiBella snapped up Macklin because HBO assured him they'd air his fights. They're happy to air Geale/Barker because they a) need to build up some middleweight challengers and b) they like how Geale fights. HBO want K2 to have Golovkin fight in the US from now on as they like the way he fights. If HBO were that keen on Cleverly, he'd even have fought on Boxing After Dark by now.

Cleverly/Álvarez would only be on HBO live on Montreal, unless Warren could wrangle it as being part of a bigger HBO broadcast. And I still think Álvarez's promoters would rather have him win the belt in Montreal.

If you're going to call my point bullshit, at least fucking get it right. Where did I say "winning the WBO title on HBO would do nothing," lad?



Brickfists said:


> This is just taking the fucking piss now. After all the talk lately of him finally fighting a dangerous opponent i was sure it was gonna be Shumenov but after reading Shumenov's comments today I'm very annoyed. The only good fighter it could be is Braehmer but he's scheduled to fight in August so i doubt its him. Who the fuck could it be ?


Braehmer's basically just keeping busy as he's expecting the WBO to enforce the mandatory, as promised, and doesn't want to sit on the shelf. If he's given enough notice he'd take the fight. He's not got many other options at world level, and Cleverly and Beibut ar


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

You got to hand it to Clev, in 2 years of being ''world champion'' his career has progressed so much he is now in a position to face the fighter he was supposed too in the first place, way to go Clev, you trendy hairband wearing bastard you, your on fire son.


----------



## ElCep (May 16, 2013)

Who's he fighting then?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

If it is not Shumenov just face Brähmer good damn. Brähmer would take the fight and it would be a good fight. WHo else is there for Cleverly if not Shumenov or Brähmer?
I mean if you cant make a unification fight why not fight your mandatory to be free of your duty?


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

ElCep said:


> Who's he fighting then?


Juergen Braehmer isn't out of the question; he's not finalised an opponent for his August date. I would be happy with Clev/Braehmer tbh. I'd be happy with Beibut/Braehmer too as well. I remember back when I had hopes that Beibut would actually be a relevant fighter in the division. Last time that was the case was when Braehmer pulled out of their fight.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

The Batkilt said:


> Juergen Braehmer isn't out of the question; he's not finalised an opponent for his August date. I would be happy with Clev/Braehmer tbh. I'd be happy with Beibut/Braehmer too as well. I remember back when I had hopes that Beibut would actually be a relevant fighter in the division. Last time that was the case was when Braehmer pulled out of their fight.


Yeah Brähmer just has this August date because he wants to keep busy. But I am sure thy would take the fight with Cleverly now. Or not who knows. If it is not Brähmer or Shumenov I really cant see another good fight for Cleverly at the moment.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Yeah Brähmer just has this August date because he wants to keep busy. But I am sure thy would take the fight with Cleverly now. Or not who knows. If it is not Brähmer or Shumenov I really cant see another good fight for Cleverly at the moment.


Braehmer seems to have his head screwed back on. I could see him being up for a fight with either Cleverly or Beibut and, tbh, he'd be Cleverly's best win. He'd be Beibut's best win too, given that most folk scored the second Gaby fight to Gaby. He's not a shot fighter by any means, and would be a dangerous opponent. And for all my slagging of The Heidband, a tough opponent would probably see him raise his game. It can't be easy to get up for the level of fights he's getting.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

clev gets way too much shit online , but he needs to fight a top opponent next


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Cloud?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2013)

Marlow said:


> Cloud?


It could be Cloud. But whats the point in fighting Cloud....to then fight Braehmer?


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> It could be Cloud. But whats the point in fighting Cloud....to then fight Braehmer?


Cloud would, in theory, make for a fan friendly fight; King's not got many options left in terms of TV dates too at the moment. But Braehmer himself would make for a TV friendly bout, so.... :conf


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

cloud would be good , anyone with a belt or a 'name'


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

I actually reckon Braehmer would be a harder fight than Cloud, who is absolutely woeful.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Clouds still a bit too dangerous and is a bit too well known, it will be Orvil McKenzie, Enzo Mac or Tocker Pudwill.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

lost said:


> also, his first 6 fights were in a place called 'prisons canteen'. You have to wonder if that's a venue or an actual prison canteen.


*prison's canteen. I'm assuming it's a chap called prison who owns a canteen.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Is this press conference still going ahead?


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Won't be Cloud, no belt and I'd imagine Fish Eyes sees him as too dangerous especially if Hopkins is being lined up. Shumenov makes sense, I'd like to see Kovalev in a sick way because Clev will probably get sparked but again, too dangerous.


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab (Jun 4, 2013)

Shumenov seems the most likely and a very winnable fight for Cleverly, I really don't know what to make of Shumenov apart from mugging Campillo what has he done apart from beat a bunch of lower level fighters and a very old William Joppy.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Roy Jones Jr's Jab said:


> Shumenov seems the most likely and a very winnable fight for Cleverly, I really don't know what to make of Shumenov apart from mugging Campillo what has he done apart from beat a bunch of lower level fighters and a very old William Joppy.


Shumenov was on the scene saying he has never been offered the fight, it seems Frank was again using somebody else's name to try and make Cleverly relevant.

He failed.


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab (Jun 4, 2013)

Bill said:


> Shumenov was on the scene saying he has never been offered the fight, *it seems Frank was again using somebody else's name to try and make Cleverly relevant.*
> 
> He failed.


Again !

...Oh he's a right rascal that Frank Warren isn't he ?. :lol:


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Roy Jones Jr's Jab said:


> Again !
> 
> ...Oh he's a right rascal that Frank Warren isn't he ?. :lol:


Rascal isn't the word I would use but yes, yes he is. :lol:


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

How long is Cleverly tied to Warren? Hearn was hinting a few months back that he'd be interested in promoting him - he feels "sorry for him" - and you'd like to think Clev is getting a bit tired of this routine by now too.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Bill said:


> Is this press conference still going ahead?


You mean like the press conference for Chisora v Wilder went ahead?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Felix said:


> You mean like the press conference for Chisora v Wilder went ahead?


:lol: Or the Burns/Vasquez? Maybe Frank just likes making posters, it would explain a few things, I mean he rubber stamped this one.










I still can't forgive him for that.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Has Mitchell ever justified that face?


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

@Marlow Don't tell me you've never been caught mid cum face when someone shouts, "Stop! Hammer time," as we've all been there.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Marlow said:


> Has Mitchell ever justified that face?


He wasn't prepared for the photoshoot. a well prepared Kevin Mitchell would have pulled a different face.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Bill said:


> He wasn't prepared for the photoshoot. a well prepared Kevin Mitchell would have pulled a different face.


He looks plenty prepared in that poster but its what he is prepared for that concerns me


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> He looks plenty prepared in that poster but its what he is prepared for that concerns me


I pull a similar sort of face whenever I'm having a particularly nice poo.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Bill said:


> :lol: Or the Burns/Vasquez? Maybe Frank just likes making posters, it would explain a few things, I mean he rubber stamped this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit....


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> He looks plenty prepared in that poster but its what he is prepared for that concerns me


:lol: I dread to think, maybe he had just seen the latest West Ham result, I pull a similar face followed by swearing and launching furniture.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Braehmer?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Yesterdays Frank Warren talksport interview.

http://www.talksport.co.uk/sports-n...froch-v-nathan-cleverly-fight-unlikely-199383


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

So is there a press conference today then?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Marlow said:


> So is there a press conference today then?


Allegedly.


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Bunce on twitter has said press conference is next week


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

tdw said:


> Bunce on twitter has said press conference is next week


What a letdown, not sure how Bill will take the news.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

@Marlow I'm broken by it, I may never recover.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2013)

Marlow said:


> Has Mitchell ever justified that face?


close to 20,000 at Upton Park justifies it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2013)

tdw said:


> Bunce on twitter has said press conference is next week


I think it must be Kovalev then.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> close to 20,000 at Upton Park justifies it.


I really don't think it does.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Kovalev would be a shock.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2013)

Marlow said:


> I really don't think it does.


What is the purpose of the poster?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I think it must be Kovalev then.


I really can't see it.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

I can't see it being Kovalev either, Franks many things but he isn't stupid and he isn't a big risk taker, he must know Clev's defence is to use his face and if he thinks that Clev will just eat his punches and walk through them, then he really has lost the plot.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Does this count as a cancelation because it just would not feel right if Frank didn't cancel a press conference at least once?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

kovalev ?? wtf ? if they do this it will be a big shock , clev could win esp if he drops vince ASAP


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Kovalev would be a solid pick, his best defence so far definitely.

This is Frank and Cleverly though remember, it's very likely we'll end up with another road-sweeper from Austria or somewhere.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Big props to Cleverly if they fight Kovalev. Obviously we haven't seen Kovalev at the top level but I'm as sold as I can be so far that he's the real deal, and would beat Cleverly. Massive win for Cleverly, if that's the fight, which I have to say I have doubts over


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

For clevs sake I hope is shumenov , but I think he wants fights in the usa only


----------



## Penny Dreadful (Jun 11, 2013)

Can Roy Jones still make 175lbs?


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: At the thread title change. How many times will the rumoured opponent change before the press conference actually happens? 

There's never been any hint that HBO are interested apart from "rumours" leaked by Warren and Clev's team. Last time he was rumoured to be fighting against a "name opponent" on HBO it ended up being Shawn Hawk on a Showtime undercard bout; one that did nothing to sell him to the US networks. 

TBA better not book any holidays for August.


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Would be stunned if it is Kovalev. I'm expecting Braehmer


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I really cant see Kovalev... I mean this is not a guy you fight for a voluntary defense. Maybe it is really Brähmer.


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

So Clev spends a couple of years fighting bus drivers building up to a name opponent and when he finally steps up in quality it's going to be against a guy virtually no-one has heard of who will knock him the fuck out? No.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

No chance.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Bill said:


> :lol: Or the Burns/Vasquez? Maybe Frank just likes making posters, it would explain a few things, I mean he rubber stamped this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone, somewhere, gave the OK to use that picture of Mitchell. Who?!? That's what baffles me.


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Felix said:


> Someone, somewhere, gave the OK to use that picture of Mitchell. Who?!? That's what baffles me.


They must of taken a set of photos at the shoot, imagine what the others were like if that was the best one.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ha ha I can't remember that
It's turned katsidis's intimidating mask into a gimp look a like and Mitchell looks like a member of right said Fred who has gone into the gay porn industry


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

If I was a West Ham fan I can't pretend I'd be delighted to see a pic of my club's crest surrounding a man who looks like he's taking it up the harris.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=381404&cat=boxer

Heard this from a credible source that this is Clev's likely next opponent I reckon Clev should outwork him and win a close but clear UD.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Can't get enough of it 
It really makes me laugh
The gayest boxing poster of all time 
How did he turn 2 tough guys fighting in the east end into a low budget soho bender show


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

hellsbells said:


> If I was a West Ham fan I can't pretend I'd be delighted to see a pic of my club's crest surrounding a man who looks like he's taking it up the harris.


Speaking as a West Ham fan, I feel it is one of the most disturbing images ever associated with the club.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=381404&cat=boxer
> 
> Heard this from a credible source that this is Clev's likely next opponent I reckon Clev should outwork him and win a close but clear UD.


High risk low reward for me
But the wbo would sanction it I'm sure
He is in the top 800 in the world


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Bill said:


> Speaking as a West Ham fan, I feel it is one of the most disturbing images ever associated with the club.












Are you sure Bill? :lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm sure there's a picture of marco boogers in a hammers shirt as well somewhere


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> High risk low reward for me
> But the wbo would sanction it I'm sure
> *He is in the top 800 in the world*


Couple of phone calls from Mr Powell and he will rewarded for his recent efforts with a converted WBO top 15 ranking I'm sure.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> Couple of phone calls from Mr Powell and he will rewarded for his recent efforts with a converted WBO top 15 ranking I'm sure.


Do you think the wbo matchmaker of the year award was clinched by the karpency and hawk coups 
Who would of thought you could of got THE tommy karpency to Cardiff 
He just keeps pulling these rabbits out


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Can't get enough of it
> It really makes me laugh
> The gayest boxing poster of all time


leave @Bryn alone


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

We should all PM @Bryn in the Brit forum; I bet he knows who the opponent is.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Are you sure Bill? :lol:


:lol: Ahh Spavio, he was utter shite.



One to watch said:


> I'm sure there's a picture of marco boogers in a hammers shirt as well somewhere


:rofl The very same Marco Boogers that in his second game ran full pelt and took out Gary Neville, the man is a utter legend for doing that, he only played 2 more games after, he then had a mental breakdown and went back to Holland to live in a caravan apparently.


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

I've just had a look on Youtube for that glorious flyiing death tackle but t's nowhere to be found. It looks like Boogers is now general manager of FC Dordrecht, so it's nice to see caravan life didn't completely finish him.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

hellsbells said:


> I've just had a look on Youtube for that glorious flyiing death tackle but t's nowhere to be found. It looks like Boogers is now general manager of FC Dordrecht, so it's nice to see caravan life didn't completely finish him.


He must have found his inner peace, god bless him, the caravan life can do that to some people, there's hope for Tyson Fury yet. :yep


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Bill said:


> :lol: Ahh Spavio, he was utter shite.
> 
> :rofl The very same Marco Boogers that in his second game ran full pelt and took out Gary Neville, the man is a utter legend for doing that, he only played 2 more games after, he then had a mental breakdown and went back to Holland to live in a caravan apparently.


Living in London would be enough to make most people want to do that tbf.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bill said:


> Speaking as a West Ham fan, I feel it is one of the most disturbing images ever associated with the club.


I think this photo sums up West Ham football club completely.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ha ha class

Or football fans in general

Then they chant about frank lampard being fat no doubt


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Let's have a look at recent Cleverly fights: Krasniqi, Hawk, Karpency.

All logic points to Cleverly fighting the potentially world class knockout artist Kovalev.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

The Batkilt said:


> Living in London would be enough to make most people want to do that tbf.


:lol: I've not lived there for 20 years but I couldn't go back there to live, its bad enough having to work in London quite a lot, at least I can to go back home to Kent, poor Marco didn't have that option and decided to take his frustrations out on Gary Neville, earning himself legend status amongst West Ham fans and a special place in my heart.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> I think this photo sums up West Ham football club completely.


:lol: That's one of the more sophisticated fan's tbf.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

@Bill Was Boogers not signed during the same summer as the legendary Dani?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Fair play west ham have had some money grabbers
Davor Suker (class act but money grabbing) the Romanian striker radiciou didn't he go there to sit in the stands
Ian wright had a few quid out of you for not much didn't he
I think names went there for a pension at one time


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

The Batkilt said:


> @Bill Was Boogers not signed during the same summer as the legendary Dani?


Yeah he was, Dani was signed on loan halfway through the season, he loved the London nightlife a bit too much, Harry Redkapp who was manager at the time commented that he didn't know weather to play him or fuck him as he was a bit of a pretty boy.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Fair play west ham have had some money grabbers
> Davor Suker (class act but money grabbing) the Romanian striker radiciou didn't he go there to sit in the stands
> Ian wright had a few quid out of you for not much didn't he
> I think names went there for a pension at one time


:smile Redknapp signed some shockers in his time, Paolo Futre was another one, we signed him from A.C Milan and that was big news back then, he only played a handful of games he was always injured and then got fat and couldn't run.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2013)

Bill said:


> :smile Redknapp signed some shockers in his time, Paolo Futre was another one, we signed him from A.C Milan and that was big news back then, he only played a handful of games he was always injured and then got fat and couldn't run.


Think I am one of the few Spurs fans that likes Redknapp. Think those who don't are very ungrateful....but I am very happy and prefer AVB.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Think I am one of the few Spurs fans that likes Redknapp. Think those who don't are very ungrateful....but I am very happy and prefer AVB.


I thought he done a good job with Spurs, he done a good job with us as well but still gets shit, regarding AVB I thought it was a recipe for disaster when Spurs hired him, it didn't work out at Chelsea for him but he surprised me this season, I think the difference is that Spurs has less egos in the dressing room than Chelsea and the players actually gave him a chance.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> What is the purpose of the poster?


Are you suggesting Kevin Mitchells come face sold nearly 20,000 tickets?


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Cleverly is atrocious.

The shame of British boxing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2013)

Marlow said:


> Are you suggesting Kevin Mitchells come face sold nearly 20,000 tickets?


I am suggesting that its not such a big deal that it should still be discussed 3 years later.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2013)

Hearn said Cleverly v Kovalev in Cardiff August 17th.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

This would be pretty huge and very risky. But I think Cleverly is underrated and he could win that fight. But very close. If Cleverly has not improved his defense he will get knocked out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> This would be pretty huge and very risky. But I think Cleverly is underrated and he could win that fight. But very close. If Cleverly has not improved his defense he will get knocked out.


tend to agree with this.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I think Hearn is just on a wind up with the Kovalev thing. Hearn keeps saying its him so that when it isn't, fans will be pissed off with Warren.

I hope im wrong and that the fight is made, but he keeps saying it


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Kovalev would be a great fight for Cleverly, but I can't see the reasons for Warren putting him in with KOvalev


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> Kovalev would be a great fight for Cleverly, but I can't see the reasons for Warren putting him in with KOvalev


HBO $$$$$


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> HBO $$$$$


Cashing out?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

This is not a money fight for Cleverly. Kovalev is not known and he is not a champion. This is a break-out fight for Cleverly/Kovalev. The thing is that it is very risky for Cleverly... So really strange if this happens.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah, I couldn't care less what Hearn says. Until HBO confirm they're paying enough for Kovalev to give up a chance at the IBF mandatory to come to Wales instead, I don't believe it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2013)

Bill said:


> I thought he done a good job with Spurs, he done a good job with us as well but still gets shit, regarding AVB I thought it was a recipe for disaster when Spurs hired him, it didn't work out at Chelsea for him but he surprised me this season, I think the difference is that Spurs has less egos in the dressing room than Chelsea and the players actually gave him a chance.


Tend to agree. I think he did go into the Chelsea job with the wrong attitude, but when your going in with the remit to get rid of the old guard and bring in new players, and your not allowed to do that, its kind of BS.

You can see the difference in the way we played this year. Defensively way more solid, our away record was class, our only problem was breaking down defences. We didn't have a goal scorer. Honestly if we had even a half decent in form striker that could play up to on there own we would have finished 3rd even 2nd.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2013)

The Batkilt said:


> Yeah, I couldn't care less what Hearn says. Until HBO confirm they're paying enough for Kovalev to give up a chance at the IBF mandatory to come to Wales instead, I don't believe it.


I got this funny feeling Hearn is setting them up for a fall. and the dig he threw in about HD today got me thinking. Maybe Frank was close to doing a deal for Cleverly to fight on HBO, but HBO insisted on Kovalev or Shumenov and they couldn't get him, and they wanted it to be filmed in HD which BoxNation couldn't do.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I got this funny feeling Hearn is setting them up for a fall. and the dig he threw in about HD today got me thinking. Maybe Frank was close to doing a deal for Cleverly to fight on HBO, but HBO insisted on Kovalev or Shumenov and they couldn't get him, and they wanted it to be filmed in HD which BoxNation couldn't do.


He's clearly up to some mischief, I agree, and I bet he's spoken to someone in Cleverly's camp about his contractual situation by now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2013)

The Batkilt said:


> He's clearly up to some mischief, I agree, and I bet he's spoken to someone in Cleverly's camp about his contractual situation by now.


Darren Barker and Nathan Cleverly have been for dinner several times in the past few months. Barker is business partners with Joe Calzaghe on a couple of ventures. Barker is best mates with Hearn. Calzaghe & Cleverly are very close.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I've a feeling Hearn is trolling us all with this Kovalev nonsense. Hes said it a few times now, I'd say he has some idea who Cleverly is fighting and knows its not Kovalev but wants people to turn on Cleverly/Warren. If its some other crap fight, people will be critical. Shumenov is a good fight. 

Rob I feel you know all this but are just a pawn in the game of chess between Hearn vs Warren.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> I've a feeling Hearn is trolling us all with this Kovalev nonsense. Hes said it a few times now, I'd say he has some idea who Cleverly is fighting and knows its not Kovalev but wants people to turn on Cleverly/Warren. If its some other crap fight, people will be critical. Shumenov is a good fight.
> 
> Rob I feel you know all this but are just a pawn in the game of chess between Hearn vs Warren.


Pawns can be powerful.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> I've a feeling Hearn is trolling us all with this Kovalev nonsense. Hes said it a few times now, I'd say he has some idea who Cleverly is fighting and knows its not Kovalev but wants people to turn on Cleverly/Warren. If its some other crap fight, people will be critical. Shumenov is a good fight.
> 
> Rob I feel you know all this but are just a pawn in the game of chess between Hearn vs Warren.


If I was really that involved I wouldn't be discussing this on a boxing forum page with 50 odd members.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

please make this fight happen! Kovalev will destroy and begin his brutal reign over the LHW division


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

The Batkilt said:


> Yeah, I couldn't care less what Hearn says. Until HBO confirm they're paying enough for Kovalev to give up a chance at the IBF mandatory to come to Wales instead, I don't believe it.


His fight with White is only a first eliminator so he's still probably about a year away from a shot at the belt.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Wallet said:


> His fight with White is only a first eliminator so he's still probably about a year away from a shot at the belt.


And as the King of Eliminators, final or otherwise, I'm sure Eddie was well aware of that. To be honest, I'd be shocked if Cleverly-Kovalev were to take place but if it did, fair play to both Frank &Nathan. It has the potential to be a cracking fight


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> His fight with White is only a first eliminator so he's still probably about a year away from a shot at the belt.


I know. I still doubt he's up for coming to the UK when he could continue to work towards that. It wouldn't be the first time someone with some appeal has been linked to a fight with Cleverly, only for it to turn out to be bollocks.


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

The Batkilt said:


> I know. I still doubt he's up for coming to the UK when he could continue to work towards that. It wouldn't be the first time someone with some appeal has been linked to a fight with Cleverly, only for it to turn out to be bollocks.


Surely a shot at Cleverly now is better than another 2 eliminators? Especially as it's a very winnable fight.


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab (Jun 4, 2013)

I can't believe for a second Warren would let Kovalev near Cleverly.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I got this funny feeling Hearn is setting them up for a fall. and the dig he threw in about HD today got me thinking. Maybe Frank was close to doing a deal for Cleverly to fight on HBO, but HBO insisted on Kovalev or Shumenov and they couldn't get him, and they wanted it to be filmed in HD which BoxNation couldn't do.


BoxNation already film in HD.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

wow_junky said:


> Surely a shot at Cleverly now is better than another 2 eliminators? Especially as it's a very winnable fight.


Not if Frank can't pay him what he wants for fighting out with the States, no. Cleverly might hold an alphabet title, but he's not a world class fighter or someone with name value; Frank is going to have to make it worth Kovalev's, Beibut's or anyone other American or Canadian fighter's while.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Braehmer defends his European title on August 24th in Germany, so it isn't him.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

If I was a promoter and had a LHW titleholder I wouldn't be making a voluntary against Kovalev. It's an incredibly risk fight against a guy who hardly has a profile.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Maybe bob ajisafe is available or maybe mcintosh would come back down from cruiser for a shot
But seriously one name who is a real possibility if they don't attract bhop shumenov etc is that lad he was meant to fight last year Ryan coyne wasn't it,that wouldn't surprise me and if they weren't tied up Murat and bellew would probaly be getting recalls
To be fair there ain't much out there for a relatively unknown champ who doesn't bring much to the table
I actually think braehmer is a great fight but if I was dean Powell I would be chasing tavoris cloud,he is beatable and a proper way into the USA not like karpency or mr hawk


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

be funny if kovalev looses over the weekend , will sum up cleverlys luck in finding a good opponent


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Cleverly exposes the over-hyped Kovalev.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Decent fight if he fights Kovalev if it's live on domestic TV in the US. Hopefully my region shows it unlike like the last time where they decided to put on some crappy MLS game instead of Fury v Cunningham!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2013)

Its Kovalev or Cloud. Been told its Clevs toughest fight to date and it will make a statement in the USA.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Kovalev just destroyed White in 3.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

If Cleverly takes on Kovalev as a voluntary defence then ill never abuse his choice of opponent again. I wouldn't put him anywhere near Kovalev. Can't see it happening after his performance there


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Steve Kim ‏@stevemaxboxing 41s
Kathy Duva says via text, contracts are out to F.Warren for a Kovalev-Cleverly fight. Also, HBO is interested in it... #boxing #fightnight


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Steve Kim ‏@stevemaxboxing 41s
> Kathy Duva says via text, contracts are out to F.Warren for a Kovalev-Cleverly fight. Also, HBO is interested in it... #boxing #fightnight


:lol: I would be seriously surprised in the fight happens Wilfred, there may be a press conference and poster though. :rofl


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2013)

A guy who works for FWP told me they would not be announcing fights without a contract from now on.

Fair play to Cleverly but.....he gets sparked. Kovalev is an A+ puncher.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

I think clev is a very under rated boxer ... but he is seriously up against it here

if the fight happens I hope he pulls it off !!!

kovalev is technically good with sick power unless clev has improved his defence , x10, he will be in trouble.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah cleverly can't ship cheap shots like usual
But of course he will know that and hopefully be prepared
Come on clev,time to prove you belong
Just getting in the ring would shut a lot of people up


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Kovalev does have power but White was there for the taking just stood there, sloppy defence too. If this fight does get made it will be a tough one , Nathan needs to use more movement and make his jab a consistent stinging jab. Anyone know what Kovalevs engine is like?


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hopefully his dad throws the towel in when he's taking a beating.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> *A guy who works for FWP told me they would not be announcing fights without a contract from now on.*
> 
> Fair play to Cleverly but.....he gets sparked. Kovalev is an A+ puncher.


:lol: Call me cynical but I don't believe that for one minute Rob.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Macca L20 said:


> Hopefully his dad throws the towel in when he's taking a beating.


Doubtful, he'll probably throw the water bottle in instead.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Each of them would be fighting their hardest opposition to date IMO and I would love to see it happen.

If Frank agrees to make this fight then it is an odd decision for me (high risk but low reward) but I hope he does and it would show a lot of trust in Cleverly.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

I hope the fight happens and Kovalev sparks Cleverly to such a degree that he'll only fight Polish electricians and Australian road sweepers again.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

If Clev is fighting Kovalev (still think its doubtful) and manages to do the unthinkable then @Bill and @The Batkilt should agree to wear a Cleverly headband for a weekend posting regular updates of them in their new headgear :lol:


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

The only way Warren makes a voluntary v Kovalov is if his deal with Cleverey is ending and as such options on Kovalov are more valuable.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

That Bandana on Clev is quite the opposite if how it looked on JCC....


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> If Clev is fighting Kovalev (still think its doubtful) and manages to do the unthinkable then @Bill and @The Batkilt should agree to wear a Cleverly headband for a weekend posting regular updates of them in their new headgear :lol:


That sounds fair, tbh. :lol:


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> If Clev is fighting Kovalev (still think its doubtful) and manages to do the unthinkable then @Bill and @The Batkilt should agree to wear a Cleverly headband for a weekend posting regular updates of them in their new headgear :lol:


:rofl Deal.


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Just watched the Kovalev show and they were calling out Hopkins as he may be the mandatory with Murat out so plans may have changed


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Over on the scene, from a Frank Warren statement:

*"Having baited Carl Froch in vain during his nine months as mandatory IBF super-middle challenger, Adonis Stevenson stepped up to light-heavyweight last weekend and needed just 76 seconds to clatter reigning WBC king 'Bad Chad' Dawson over in Montreal.

The 35 year old Haitian is a seriously dangerous puncher. Nevertheless, Nathan Cleverly is willing to accommodate him in a unification spat on either side of the Atlantic, any time Stevenson fancies it."*

Does that old cunt genuinely think anyone takes anything he says seriously? Frank, if you're reading this (or if one of your slimy shitbag lawyers is), can you stop talking bollocks about offering fights and start showing something of substance? And no, a poster doesn't count.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: 

I get that it's a statement from a promoter, but it reads as though Frank and Cleverly would be doing Stevenson a favour - and not that Stevenson is the guy that just knocked out the fighter most considered the best in the world at the weight, and on HBO no less.

Maybe Enzo Mac would be willing to accommodate the winner of the Pascal/Bute, too.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Would be surprised to see this made.

I'd give Cleverly and Frank some major props if they did though. I'm just not seeing them fighting guys ike Karpency, Hawk, Krasniqi and then gambling the pay-off on Kovalev, a guy who could potentially KO Cleverly early and he wouldn't even get that big a payday for it seeing as though no one outside of boxing circles have a clue who he is. I could undertsand BHop because even if he got beat the name value alone would make him way more cash than the Russian.

If this does happen then fair play to them. It'll be the first Clev fight I've watched live in a long time.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

I want to see Kovalev/Stevenson, somebody's getting knocked out in that fight.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Exactly, Stevenson just KOd Dawson in nine rounds less than Ward took, and has the added bonus of being able to say he did it without draining Chad. Clev's last opponent was...Robin Krasniqi. Speaks volumes really.

On a separate note, I just noticed that Boxrec have Clev as the #2 LHW in the UK. They have Bellew as #1. That must rankle Frank...


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

clev has fought some shit fighters but is still young but must defo step up now

he has already beat the wbo no.1 , current ibf no.1 and the current wbc no.1


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> clev has fought some shit fighters but is still young but must defo step up now
> 
> he has already beat the wbo no.1 , current ibf no.1 and the current wbc no.1


Are you anabolic lion from Eastside mate??


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

yep


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> yep


Thought so, recognized the avatar :good


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2013)

If Clev is fighting Kovalev, why the hell wouldnt boxnation had shown his fight last night?


----------



## Elmo (Jun 14, 2013)

Looking forward to Clev getting his shit pushed in.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> If Clev is fighting Kovalev, why the hell wouldnt boxnation had shown his fight last night?


He won't be fighting Kovalev it makes no sense for Warren to put him in with him, it will be Cloud most probably


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> He won't be fighting Kovalev it makes no sense for Warren to put him in with him, it will be Cloud most probably


Yep Cloud makes sense,good fight former champion who has name value.If he fights Kovalev I would be surprised and impressed.Looks like a big step up whoever it is and it has to be now.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Cloud is the best scenario

How do frank and don king get on


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Cloud is the best scenario
> 
> How do frank and don king get on


They get on OK, despite Frank having to hand over £7m to King a few years ago :yep


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> He won't be fighting Kovalev it makes no sense for Warren to put him in with him, it will be Cloud most probably


Its Kovalev mate. His promoter confirmed it last night.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Its Kovalev mate. His promoter confirmed it last night.


Did he where he say that?


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

If this fight happens, you can't do anything but take your hat off to Cleverly. He's quite rightly taken a lot of stick for his dire opposition as a 'champion' but to take on Kovalev when most would avoid him given his impressive form is a really bold choice. To be honest, I hope he's rewarded for it and gets the win. The stick he gets for his opposition is justified IMO but I don't get the hate around him- I always considered him as one of our top prospects and his style is quite pleasing to watch. After an initial upward curve in his progression, his career has flatlined in the last couple of years so facing a top fighter at 175 right now is ill advised but this fight is OK for me.

Kovalev obviously is dangerous & has some good wins but I don't think he is as fearsome as some think. I reckon it's a winnable fight for Cleverly and I hope he does so


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2013)

JFT96 said:


> If this fight happens, you can't do anything but take your hat off to Cleverly. He's quite rightly taken a lot of stick for his dire opposition as a 'champion' but to take on Kovalev when most would avoid him given his impressive form is a really bold choice. To be honest, I hope he's rewarded for it and gets the win. The stick he gets for his opposition is justified IMO but I don't get the hate around him- I always considered him as one of our top prospects and his style is quite pleasing to watch. After an initial upward curve in his progression, his career has flatlined in the last couple of years so facing a top fighter at 175 right now is ill advised but this fight is OK for me.
> 
> Kovalev obviously is dangerous & has some good wins but I don't think he is as fearsome as some think. I reckon it's a winnable fight for Cleverly and I hope he does so


Did you watch him last night? I think he is an A+ puncher.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Did you watch him last night? I think he is an A+ puncher.


He is certainly an A+ against the opposition that he has faced....that opposition is mixed to say the least. Lets see how he fares when he doesn't have it all his own way and is dragged beyond 5 or 6 rounds.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

icemax said:


> He is certainly an A+ against the opposition that he has faced....that opposition is mixed to say the least. Lets see how he fares when he doesn't have it all his own way and is dragged beyond 5 or 6 rounds.


Stopping Gaby is impressive, imo. He's only been stopped once before. Obviously there could be an element of Gaby getting on a bit - haven't found out the result of his tune up last night - but even so, the manner in which he dispatched him caught my attention. I still fancy Gaby to beat Fonfara and that he'd be able to beat Beibut, Cleverly etc - even if he loses on the cards... - assuming he's not done.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

El Batkilt said:


> Stopping Gaby is impressive, imo. He's only been stopped once before. Obviously there could be an element of Gaby getting on a bit - haven't found out the result of his tune up last night - but even so, the manner in which he dispatched him caught my attention. I still fancy Gaby to beat Fonfara and that he'd be able to beat Beibut, Cleverly etc - even if he loses on the cards... - assuming he's not done.


Campillo hasn't had a run since the Shumenov farce, that was his swan song I think. Im not saying that Kovalev isn't impressive, I just think that its difficult to determine someones full ability just by looking at their KO ratio. He hasn;t been in a full on war that is protracted and drags him deep, its only then that we will be able to judge his full potential


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

icemax said:


> Campillo hasn't had a run since the Shumenov farce, that was his swan song I think. Im not saying that Kovalev isn't impressive, I just think that its difficult to determine someones full ability just by looking at their KO ratio. He hasn;t been in a full on war that is protracted and drags him deep, its only then that we will be able to judge his full potential


He beat Murat and Cloud, imo. He picked up a draw and a bullshit loss; and the loss was to the guy Hopkins just beat a few months back. To be blunt, that should have been Gaby's title. The Kovalev fight probably wouldn't have happened, but even if he'd fought and lost to Hopkins he'd still have had a career high pay day and was robbed of that chance. (Doubt Hopkins would have fought him though; Cloud was a far easier opponent, was American, had HBO exposure prior and there was the King stuff with Hopkins to hype it.)


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

@icemax @ El Batklit

If your an A+ puncher your an A+ puncher no matter what the competition. And Campillo was coming of wins over Cloud and Murat.

While I agree it will be interesting to see Kovalev past 8 rounds, its not like hes got 19KOs out of 21 fights facing Denotay Wilder style opponents. And its not like Cleverly will give him no opportunity to land punches. He is defensivley very poor and a puncher like Kovalev will knock you out no matter how good a chin you have.


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

So, is it worth me looking at Boxrec for fringe contenders at 168lbs to see if I can second guess this?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> @icemax @ El Batklit
> 
> If your an A+ puncher your an A+ puncher no matter what the competition. And Campillo was coming of wins over Cloud and Murat.
> 
> While I agree it will be interesting to see Kovalev past 8 rounds, its not like hes got 19KOs out of 21 fights facing Denotay Wilder style opponents. And its not like Cleverly will give him no opportunity to land punches. He is defensivley very poor and a puncher like Kovalev will knock you out no matter how good a chin you have.


Kovalev faced better opposition then Cleverly.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I still don't think it will happen. Murat withdrew from the Hopkins fight, so Kovalev could easily get the shot at Hopkins after winning the final eliminator last night. It's surely a higher payday than Clev


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

No chance Frank puts Cleverly in with anyone decent.


----------



## MagicMan (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd be willing to bet money that it's not Kovalev. With that being said, I'm sure it'll actually be him and I'll look like an idiot this time tomorrow


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=348629&cat=boxer

It'll be this guy so Nathan can claim two Olympians for his reign of terror.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

With a fighter like Kovalev, there is always the suspicion his obvious power might diminish as the rounds progress and his explosiveness diminishes. On the other hand Clev in certain fights has fought with that macho attitude where he wants to show his chin off and to some extent Vince has indulged him a bit in this regard.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

This picture shows Vince at the peak of his ability, this is what he is good for.....


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

half the time clev just seems to llisten to the likes of dean powell etc than his useless old man


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

I still dont believe its Kovalev.
But: Clevery is a great fighter himself (just fights poor opposition). If he can take Kovalevs shots (I dont think so) he has a shot of beating him. Nobody knows how Kovalev reacts when Cleverly takes his punches and comes back with his great workrate.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Presser is cancelled for tomorrow. Goes ahead on Tuesday now according to Shaun Brown


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> Presser is cancelled for tomorrow. Goes ahead on Tuesday now according to Shaun Brown


So when does the opponent find out?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I still don't think it will happen. Murat withdrew from the Hopkins fight, so Kovalev could easily get the shot at Hopkins after winning the final eliminator last night. It's surely a higher payday than Clev


Even with Murat pulling out I don't think it was a final eliminator. He's going to be waiting about a year for his shot if that's the case.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

i think they just want the opponent to be 100% sorted and signed before they announce to avoid the usual commotion.


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> i think they just want the opponent to be 100% sorted and signed before they announce to avoid the usual commotion.


What a fucking novel idea that is!


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

Chinny said:


> What a fucking novel idea that is!


Not as fun though is it?

As a fan I feel important knowing that when I find out the opponent finds out as well.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Marlow said:


> Not as fun though is it?
> 
> As a fan I feel important knowing that when I find out the opponent finds out as well.


Given Frank's previous form, there's every chance you could BE the opponent.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Even with Murat pulling out I don't think it was a final eliminator. He's going to be waiting about a year for his shot if that's the case.


I'm still surprised that Frank would be paying enough. Unless Kovalev is willing to come over, make a little bit of money and take the tin belt home. Kovalev/Braehmer would be a decent fight if he wins too. Gaby is a legit world class opponent, and Clev and Braehmer would be two decent names to scalp too. (Kovalev or Braehmer would be Clev's best win.)

Fuck knows where Shumenov fits into this division. I'd forgotten when folk were claiming he'd be the opponent that he was signed to 50 Cent now, so that rules him out of a unification fight here. Fiddy is promoting a FNF card soon with the headline Eleider Álvarez/Allan Green. Maybe he's reached a deal with Álvarez's promoter for him to challenge Shumenov if he wins.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

El Batkilt said:


> I'm still surprised that Frank would be paying enough. Unless Kovalev is willing to come over, make a little bit of money and take the tin belt home. Kovalev/Braehmer would be a decent fight if he wins too. Gaby is a legit world class opponent, and Clev and Braehmer would be two decent names to scalp too. (Kovalev or Braehmer would be Clev's best win.)
> 
> Fuck knows where Shumenov fits into this division. I'd forgotten when folk were claiming he'd be the opponent that he was signed to 50 Cent now, so that rules him out of a unification fight here. Fiddy is promoting a FNF card soon with the headline Eleider Álvarez/Allan Green. Maybe he's reached a deal with Álvarez's promoter for him to challenge Shumenov if he wins.


I think Shumenov is gonna get the Hopkins fight.

If HBO are showing the fight thats where the money will come from. Also for Kovalevs camp, Cleverly is the easy route to a world title and it will cost them nothing to get it.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I think Shumenov is gonna get the Hopkins fight.


I'm not convinced. GB aren't in any rush to work with 50 Cent if they don't have to, and they don't have to put Hopkins in with Shumenov.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bloody hell, can Frank even stage a press conference withiut it being cancelled multiple times...


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Felix said:


> Given Frank's previous form, there's every chance you could BE the opponent.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Bloody hell, can Frank even stage a press conference withiut it being cancelled multiple times...


No he cant.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Kovalev faced better opposition then Cleverly.


No he hasn't


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

icemax said:


> No he hasn't


Neither of their opposition is anything to brag about overall, but Kovalev has actually at least fought one world class fighter in Gaby. And Gaby is far better than anyone Clev has faced.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> Neither of their opposition is anything to brag about overall, but Kovalev has actually at least fought one world class fighter in Gaby. And Gaby is far better than anyone Clev has faced.


Murat and Bellew are better than the Campillo which Kovalev fought


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> Murat and Bellew are better than the Campillo which Kovalev fought


Murat lost against Campillo. Campillo had wins over Cloud and Murat before he faced Kovalev.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> Murat and Bellew are better than the Campillo which Kovalev fought


Bellew? Maybe. Murat? NO!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

Not true. Plus White had better wins than Bellew & Murat at that stage.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

mad to think hes been pro for eight fucking years! any idea when this is announced? will he ever step it up....


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Murat lost against Campillo. Campillo had wins over Cloud and Murat before he faced Kovalev.


I know but Campillo never looked there against Kovalev


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

CamR21 said:


> I know but Campillo never looked there against Kovalev


Campillo is a slow starter. Watch the Cloud and Murat fight. Kovalev just crushed him inside three rounds.:deal


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Has tomorrows press conference been cancelled yet? Frank Warren Promotions the best soap opera in the UK.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> Murat and Bellew are better than the Campillo which Kovalev fought


No, they're not. Gaby was deterred by Kovalev's power early on, and seeing as how he is a slow smarter it was a smart strategy from Kovalev. A shopworn Gaby is still better than a lot of guys at the weight, including those two.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

who cares if bellew and murat are better that campillo, all that matters is is clev better than kovalev and judging by nathans twitter this fight is ON

major props to cleverly and warren if they do this against possibly the most dangerous fighter in the division


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Cleverly is not better than Kovalev and hopefully the Russian sparks that cunt.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> who cares if bellew and murat are better that campillo, all that matters is is clev better than kovalev and judging by nathans twitter this fight is ON
> 
> major props to cleverly and warren if they do this against possibly the most dangerous fighter in the division


Cleverlys probably getting pissed off with the opponents he keeps getting (not getting). Most likely just going to keep retweeting Kovalevs name until Frank picks up the phone and either tells him to knock it off or that the fight is on.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Kovalev ordered as Hopkins next opponent by IBF


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I said it many times. I dont think Warren is stuipid enough to let Cleverly fight Kovalev. I bet it will be Cloud. Former Champion etc. bla bla. Especially when Cloud is not very strong. Also for Cloud it is a good fight.
Remember me! I said it today. It will be Cloud!


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

BoltonTerrier said:


> Kovalev ordered as Hopkins next opponent by IBF


I wouldn't blame him if he decided to pass on that to fight Cleverly now, even if he was offered it. He can keep busy knowing that he'll either fight Hopkins or fight for the vavant belt.



Berliner said:


> I said it many times. I dont think Warren is stuipid enough to let Cleverly fight Kovalev. I bet it will be Cloud. Former Champion etc. bla bla. Especially when Cloud is not very strong. Also for Cloud it is a good fight.
> Remember me! I said it today. It will be Cloud!


Braehmer or Cloud would both still be good defences for Cleverly, and I'd stop slagging the headband wearing tit for a bit.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

cloud , shumanov , kovalev or brehmer all would be good acceptable fights


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> Braehmer or Cloud would both still be good defences for Cleverly, and I'd stop slagging the headband wearing tit for a bit.


I dont think it is Brähmer. He already has another stay busy fight coming up. As I said I bet it will be Cloud. Makes the most sense for me. And yes Cleverly-Cloud would not be bad.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> cloud , shumanov , kovalev or brehmer all would be good acceptable fights


Won't be Shumenov. He's with 50 Cent now, and he won't be coming cheap in that case.



Berliner said:


> I dont think it is Brähmer. He already has another stay busy fight coming up. As I said I bet it will be Cloud. Makes the most sense for me. And yes Cleverly-Cloud would not be bad.


Braehmer is still the WBO mandatory challenger, isn't he? I'd like to see him get a crack at the title, or a fight with Shumenov in the near future.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Schaefer doesn't sound too enthusiastic about Hopkins/Kovalev. Already pulling the "no one knows who he is"


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Not surprised; Hopkins won't want to be in against a puncher that can box at this stage of his career. It doesn't sound like the IBF are willing to allow a voluntary defence. Wonder if a deal can be reached or if Hopkins vacates and instead pursues a fight with one of the other beltholders? Stevenson is also a big puncher so, I dunno how likely that fight would be. Hopkins seemed to like fighting in Montreal, but would he want that fight? Shumenov is with 50 Cent, and he managed to piss of Golden Boy Promotions big time last year.

As daft as it sounds, it's possibly more likely for Cleverly to bag a fight with Hopkins in the near future that it has been before.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Did you watch him last night? I think he is an A+ puncher.


Yeah I've seen the fight. He's clearly a good puncher and the wins over Campiilo and White certainly look good on the record of a prospect. _But_ he is not unbeatable. I think he has natural power and fairly good variation, which when coupled with a decent work rate is a tricky combination to deal with. Yet I feel he can be got at himself and Cleverly's own high work rate is important in this match up because Kovalev isn't much of a mover and seems less comfortable on the back foot.

There's real risk in taking the fight for Cleverly I'm no denying that so I'd applaud him for taking it but I think he would have a good chance in it. I think one of the main questions that needs to be answered is whether his progression has been significantly stalled by a lack of quality fights & this fight should be ideal in measuring that to see if he can really fulfil his true potential.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Also, I'm pretty sure Bellew could stop Campillo. Campillo is a very nice technician but he is _not_ slick and has flaws which someone like a Bellew, another decent technical fighter, could capitalise on. Not really got anything to do with this Murat, Cleverly, Campillo, Bellew discussion you're having but I don't consider that version of Campillo to be that good of a win (Still better than Cleverly's over Bellew like, given that he didn't actually win it :hey)

Cloud-Cleverly would be a more than acceptable & enjoyable fight to watch too on the other hand. Hopefully one of these 2 will be his next opponent


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

JFT96 said:


> Also, I'm pretty sure Bellew could stop Campillo. Campillo is a very nice technician but he is _not_ slick and has flaws which someone like a Bellew, another decent technical fighter, could capitalise on. Not really got anything to do with this Murat, Cleverly, Campillo, Bellew discussion you're having but I don't consider that version of Campillo to be that good of a win (Still better than Cleverly's over Bellew like, given that he didn't actually win it :hey)
> 
> Cloud-Cleverly would be a more than acceptable & enjoyable fight to watch too on the other hand. Hopefully one of these 2 will be his next opponent


I almost passed out when you said Bellew would stop Campillo. Its like 2010 on ESB all over again!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

JFT96 said:


> Yeah I've seen the fight. He's clearly a good puncher and the wins over Campiilo and White certainly look good on the record of a prospect. _But_ he is not unbeatable. I think he has natural power and fairly good variation, which when coupled with a decent work rate is a tricky combination to deal with. Yet I feel he can be got at himself and Cleverly's own high work rate is important in this match up because Kovalev isn't much of a mover and seems less comfortable on the back foot.
> 
> There's real risk in taking the fight for Cleverly I'm no denying that so I'd applaud him for taking it but I think he would have a good chance in it. I think one of the main questions that needs to be answered is whether his progression has been significantly stalled by a lack of quality fights & this fight should be ideal in measuring that to see if he can really fulfil his true potential.


Theres a few ways to look at it. Could Cleverly have digressed due to poor opponents, or could he be taking risks an not taking poor opponents seriously.

I think with people playing down Kovalev there going out of there way to find issues with him. Hes quality. Freddie Roach said hes the No.1 prospect in boxing and he doesnt train he. I think that says allot.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> *Also, I'm pretty sure Bellew could stop Campillo*. Campillo is a very nice technician but he is _not_ slick and has flaws which someone like a Bellew, another decent technical fighter, could capitalise on. Not really got anything to do with this Murat, Cleverly, Campillo, Bellew discussion you're having but I don't consider that version of Campillo to be that good of a win (Still better than Cleverly's over Bellew like, given that he didn't actually win it :hey)
> 
> Cloud-Cleverly would be a more than acceptable & enjoyable fight to watch too on the other hand. Hopefully one of these 2 will be his next opponent


I'm pretty sure he couldn't. Bellew is hyped up as a far bigger puncher than he actually is, and hasn't stopped anyone as good or as durable as Gaby. The Fonfara fight will tell us if Gaby is shopworn or if Kovalev just bombed him out before he could get going. He's usually got good powers of recovery.

Only way Bellew stops him is if Gaby has nothing left.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> I almost passed out when you said Bellew would stop Campillo


Well that's rather embarrassing.

It's not an outrageous prediction to make at all. Campillo has been stopped/put down before by fighters whose power is no greater than Bellew's in Cloud & Uzelkov. He has also been proved to be susceptible to straight rights due to his poor habit of backing up in straight lines with his chin in the air. If you can't see that, you're clearly not very attentive to the flaws in a fiighter's style.

There's every chance Bellew could stop him, especially this version. Your attitude towards people who praise Bellew, much like with Gavin for that matter, seems pretty childish. Just because they may have had a pop at/disagreed with you on ESB doesn't mean you have to pull up everybody who says something positive about them


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> I'm pretty sure he couldn't. Bellew is hyped up as a far bigger puncher than he actually is, and hasn't stopped anyone as good or as durable as Gaby. The Fonfara fight will tell us if Gaby is shopworn or if Kovalev just bombed him out before he could get going. He's usually got good powers of recovery.
> 
> Only way Bellew stops him is if Gaby has nothing left.


It's laughable how Bellew has gone from 'massive puncher' to 'hyped up' since not stopping Chilemba- he's not the easiest opponent to pin down you know? As I've said to Rob above, Campillo is flawed in a way Bellew can take advantage of and he does have the power to do so. His right hand carries more pop than Cloud's does for example.

Yu've got to ask yourself if 'Gaby' is so durable, how did he allow himself to get bombed out? The slow starter excuse doesn't wash- Froch was always considered to be too yet he was durable enough never to be stopped, even against big punchers. Uzelkov isn't a huge pubcher either and he stopped him. I think you're deluding yourself mate if you think Campillo is that durable. Campillo's best wins have came against plodding pressure fighters who he can manouevre around & counter to death. Kovalev proved that a good technician, adept at jabbing & with a good use of range can get to him and put him in big trouble. That's exactly what Bellew managed to do vs Cleverly in his biggest fight to date so I think there's every reason to believe Bellew could get to Campillo. Your mate Gaby is certainly nowhere near as elusive or tricky as Chilemba, even if he is an all round better fighter


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

JFT96 said:


> It's laughable how Bellew has gone from 'massive puncher' to 'hyped up' since not stopping Chilemba- he's not the easiest opponent to pin down you know? As I've said to Rob above, Campillo is flawed in a way Bellew can take advantage of and he does have the power to do so. His right hand carries more pop than Cloud's does for example.
> 
> Yu've got to ask yourself if 'Gaby' is so durable, how did he allow himself to get bombed out? The slow starter excuse doesn't wash- Froch was always considered to be too yet he was durable enough never to be stopped, even against big punchers. Uzelkov isn't a huge pubcher either and he stopped him. I think you're deluding yourself mate if you think Campillo is that durable. Campillo's best wins have came against plodding pressure fighters who he can manouevre around & counter to death. Kovalev proved that a good technician, adept at jabbing & with a good use of range can get to him and put him in big trouble. That's exactly what Bellew managed to do vs Cleverly in his biggest fight to date so I think there's every reason to believe Bellew could get to Campillo. Your mate Gaby is certainly nowhere near as elusive or tricky as Chilemba, even if he is an all round better fighter


Because Bellew was probably the most over hyped fighter in the history of the Brit forum and his power has always been over rated. He is a good puncher, heavy handed but he does not have that a+ freak power which fighters like Kovalev carry. Cloud & Uzelkov are bigger punchers than Bellew.

Genuinley I don't believe you have even watched Campillo fight based on your assessment of him as a fighter. The reason why Kovalev stopped him is because he is a serious talent!

and what does Chilemba have to do with anything?


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Because Bellew was probably the most over hyped fighter in the history of the Brit forum and his power has always been over rated. He is a good puncher, heavy handed but he does not have that a+ freak power which fighters like Kovalev carry. Cloud & Uzelkov are bigger punchers than Bellew.
> 
> Genuinley I don't believe you have even watched Campillo fight based on your assessment of him as a fighter. The reason why Kovalev stopped him is because he is a serious talent!
> 
> and what does Chilemba have to do with anything?


Genuinely I don't believe you watch any boxing from your assessment of fighters.

What's your view of him as a fighter then Rob? Always easy to criticize without giving your own opinion or just basing it off what someone like Roach has said.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

JFT96 said:


> Genuinely I don't believe you watch any boxing from your assessment of fighters.
> 
> What's your view of him as a fighter then Rob? Always easy to criticize without giving your own opinion or just basing it off what someone like Roach has said.


Basing it off watching 6-7 of his fights. Kovalev is a boxer puncher with serious serious power. Power that is so serious a guy he stopped in 6 rounds a few years back died a few days later. He does everything well. His defence isn't leaky, and he is dangerous if you back him up. Have seen him attacked by fighters and he throws counters. If you go straight for this guy you will get caught. He isn't the biggest LHW out there but he is strong. He throws every show with bad intentions. The way to beat him would be to beat him to the jab all night long and I am not sure a fighter like Cleverly is capable of doing that.

and what does Chilemba have to do with anything?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> Basing it off watching 6-7 of his fights. Kovalev is a boxer puncher with serious serious power. Power that is so serious a guy he stopped in 6 rounds a few years back died a few days later. He does everything well. His defence isn't leaky, and he is dangerous if you back him up. Have seen him attacked by fighters and he throws counters. If you go straight for this guy you will get caught. He isn't the biggest LHW out there but he is strong. He throws every show with bad intentions. The way to beat him would be to beat him to the jab all night long and I am not sure a fighter like Cleverly is capable of doing that.
> 
> and what does Chilemba have to do with anything?


You just seem keen to knock any warren fighter which makes your assessment come across as biased

Roach spoke verg highly of cleverly as well
Also In this country in boxing and football we downplay our strengths and overplay foreigners.kovalev is now the second coming of mike Tyson
As was jeff lacy,Lucian bute was a future p4p contender before he came over.kostya tzsyu was a human wrecking ball.amir khan had no chance with marcos maidana power
You get my drift

We have some good boxers in Britain,Nathan being one
Yeah kovalev has more power and is a live opponent but that doesn't mean he walks through him,at the moment he is untested at the top level as is Nathan cleverly


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

One to watch said:


> You just seem keen to knock any warren fighter which makes your assessment come across as biased
> 
> Roach spoke verg highly of cleverly as well
> Also In this country in boxing and football we downplay our strengths and overplay foreigners.kovalev is now the second coming of mike Tyson
> ...


styles make fights. and my assesment of Cleverly has been completley fair. I am infact one of the few regular posters that rates Cleverly....I just think Kovalev is all wrong for him. I give him a better shot at beating Hopkins in US than Kovalev in Cardiff.

I wouldn't say that Kovalev is untested at the top level. Campillo was a world level LHW.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Basing it off watching 6-7 of his fights. Kovalev is a boxer puncher with serious serious power. Power that is so serious a guy he stopped in 6 rounds a few years back died a few days later. He does everything well. His defence isn't leaky, and he is dangerous if you back him up. Have seen him attacked by fighters and he throws counters. If you go straight for this guy you will get caught. He isn't the biggest LHW out there but he is strong. He throws every show with bad intentions. The way to beat him would be to beat him to the jab all night long and I am not sure a fighter like Cleverly is capable of doing that.
> 
> and what does Chilemba have to do with anything?


:huh

What does Kovalev have to do with it? I asked you for an assessment of Campillo considering you seemed to think I had never seen him before. And your own assessment- not just what you've read others say about him.

Your posts here are smacking of bias to be honest. Kovalev being a "serious" talent with "serious serious power" after a very good win vs Campillo & decent one vs White, with neither being known to have strong chins, yet Bellew not, despite also having top wins vs Miranda & Chilemba, as well as deserving the W vs Cleverly according to many, looks rather hypocritical.

Why did I mention Chilemba? Because I was talking about Bellew, who has just fought him twice, & it's pretty common to base your opinion on a boxer off what you've seen of them you see. It's not rocket science. Also, it was not in a post directed at you so why are you so bothered?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

So when is this press conference going to happen? Is it today?


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> It's laughable how Bellew has gone from 'massive puncher' to 'hyped up' since not stopping Chilemba- he's not the easiest opponent to pin down you know? As I've said to Rob above, Campillo is flawed in a way Bellew can take advantage of and he does have the power to do so. His right hand carries more pop than Cloud's does for example.
> 
> Yu've got to ask yourself if 'Gaby' is so durable, how did he allow himself to get bombed out? The slow starter excuse doesn't wash- Froch was always considered to be too yet he was durable enough never to be stopped, even against big punchers. Uzelkov isn't a huge pubcher either and he stopped him. I think you're deluding yourself mate if you think Campillo is that durable. Campillo's best wins have came against plodding pressure fighters who he can manouevre around & counter to death. Kovalev proved that a good technician, adept at jabbing & with a good use of range can get to him and put him in big trouble. That's exactly what Bellew managed to do vs Cleverly in his biggest fight to date so I think there's every reason to believe Bellew could get to Campillo. Your mate Gaby is certainly nowhere near as elusive or tricky as Chilemba, even if he is an all round better fighter


Calm down.










Bit presumptuous of you to assume the reason I don't consider Bellew a big puncher is that he didn't knock out Chilemba. I've said for a couple of years that Bellew isn't the big puncher he's promoted as. Since the first McKenzie fight he's relied more on his boxing, other than the McIntosh fight, perhaps, where he looked to hurt him from early on.

When he was first scheduled to fight Cleverly I didn't fancy him to win, as I thought he only had a puncher's chance due to the short notice and the weight he was trying to shift. In the lead up to the fight that did happen I disagreed with folk who said he'd be looking for one big punch; his boxing skills were being overlooked, and for the first half of the fight it was Clev looking for big shots while Bellew was doing nice work out boxing him. I think that fight, and the Chilemba rematch, show he's got enough about him to be a fringe level world operator - as he is now - at worst, or potentially go on to win some alphabet soup.

The criticism I had of him in the first Chilemba fight was that he seemed to just look for single shots for the latter half of the fight. He made the adjustments for the rematch and deserves credit for that. He's steadily shown he can box with discipline, but I also think he isn't as big a puncher having stepped up a level.

Froch has nothing to do with it. By that logic Haye can't be that heavy a puncher because other fighters have stopped Wladimir Klitschko.

And Gaby being a slow starter does wash. Kovalev hurt him early doors and didn't let up. Gaby's been hurt early before but he's been able to survive, as his opponents - such as Garay or Cloud - weren't as big a puncher as the Russian nor had his killer instinct. And I don't think Bellew comes close there either.

That's not to say Bellew couldn't beat Campillo. I'm still giving the latter the benefit of the doubt that he lost because he got hurt by a puncher that wasn't going to give him time to recover and get on his bike. (If he looks shop worn against Fonfara I might reconsider my opinion.) Bellew wouldn't do that, I don't think. He'd do well to come forward and throw combinations and work the body; smothering Campillo prevents him from getting out of range and slowing the fight to his preferred pace. If your bezzy mate Bomber can do that then he can get the nod over my guy Gaby, but I don't see him winning by knockout.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> Calm down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:huh I'm perfectly calm.

Fair enough that's your opinion but I think Campillo being caught cold early is a fairly weak argument. I think there's enough precedent there to fancy a good puncher to be able to stop him. Kovalev may punch harder than Bellew, I'm not denying that, but Uzelkov certainly doesn't & he got to him. Campillo's movement is a key aspect to his style & I think him getting older is clearly not going to help with that, especially with that little habit of having his chin high up when moving out of range leaving him more exposed.

Bellew can take advantage of that & stop him IMO. I would still like for this fight to happen or maybe Braehmer before Bellew steps back up to World level


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> :huh I'm perfectly calm.
> 
> Fair enough that's your opinion but I think Campillo being caught cold early is a fairly weak argument. I think there's enough precedent there to fancy a good puncher to be able to stop him. Kovalev may punch harder than Bellew, I'm not denying that, but Uzelkov certainly doesn't & he got to him. Campillo's movement is a key aspect to his style & I think him getting older is clearly not going to help with that, especially with that little habit of having his chin high up when moving out of range leaving him more exposed.
> 
> Bellew can take advantage of that & stop him IMO. I would still like for this fight to happen or maybe Braehmer before Bellew steps back up to World level


I know you were calm mate - was just kidding.

Uzelkov was certainly not a good showing for Campillo, but I think he generally looked better at 175 than at 168. He's by no means infallible though.

If he looks good against Fonfara I'd be happy with him fighting Bellew. He's still a tricky opponent and a good test for the guys trying to establish themselves at world level. I'd like Braehmer to fight Cleverly or Shumenov, but that'd be another good fight to make for Bellew.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Batkilt said:


> I know you were calm mate - was just kidding.
> 
> Uzelkov was certainly not a good showing for Campillo, but I think he generally looked better at 175 than at 168. He's by no means infallible though.
> 
> If he looks good against Fonfara I'd be happy with him fighting Bellew. He's still a tricky opponent and a good test for the guys trying to establish themselves at world level. I'd like Braehmer to fight Cleverly or Shumenov, but that'd be another good fight to make for Bellew.


Yeah I think this Fonfara fight is going to be a good barometer of where Campillo is. An even slightly off prime version of Campillo would deal with him rather easily IMO so if he struggles, I think it might indicate he's done. But hopefully he comes through & target fights with the other contenders at the weight soon


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bill said:


> So when is this press conference going to happen? Is it today?


Yep, apparently just getting started. No opponent finalised but they're still hoping for Kovalev.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Yep, apparently just getting started. No opponent finalised but they're still hoping for Kovalev.


So in essence they are holding a press conference about a possible opponent? :lol:


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Classic warren, TBA announced as the opponent :lol:


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Bill said:


> So in essence they are holding a press conference about a possible opponent? :lol:


Almost as pointless as Eddie's tweets about an upcoming announcement 'in the next few days'. Just make the announcement, no need to build it up!!!


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Cleverly may or may not fight Kovalev but we will hold a press conference away, we will mention a few names of which none of them will actually get the fight but its good to have Cleverlys name in the same company of world class fighters. 

It is classic Warren.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> Almost as pointless as Eddie's tweets about an upcoming announcement 'in the next few days'. Just make the announcement, no need to build it up!!!


Agreed, Eddie gets a free pass off of some though, I don't know why? it must be his suit?


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Why hold a press conference without an opponent


----------



## Kegsy (Jun 7, 2013)

If Kovalev gets made...US broadcaster HBO will also televise.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

JFT96 said:


> Almost as pointless as Eddie's tweets about an upcoming announcement 'in the next few days'. Just make the announcement, no need to build it up!!!


At least he is just announcing when a press conference is going to be. But agree in essence both pointless


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Nathan supposedly sounding very frustrated at the press conference, clearly isn't happy with the situation. Expect him to do fucking nowt about it though.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Nathan supposedly sounding very frustrated at the press conference, clearly isn't happy with the situation. Expect him to do fucking nowt about it though.


Is he capable of emotion?


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Only smugness.

Seriously, Warren couldn't run a brothel in a POW camp.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Boxnation have put a quote from him on their FB update page saying 

"I'm only 26 years old give me a chance" 

"Judge me in 4 years when I've unified the LHW Division!" 

So that's another 4 years we're meant to wait while you talk about a fight with Hopkins every 5 minutes, who by then will be 52! 

Nice one!


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Nathan supposedly sounding very frustrated at the press conference, clearly isn't happy with the situation. Expect him to do fucking nowt about it though.





Bill said:


> Is he capable of emotion?





PaulieMc said:


> Only smugness.


:lol: :yep


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

I know @robpalmer135 had a long chat with a member of Franks camp and it was stated that things were going to be different and they were working hard to change the image of the promotions.

It's not the best start. :lol:

What the bloke forgot to say was, ''Starting Wednesday,,.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

last time I checked it was eddie who leaked all of this stuff about kovalev , we heard nothing from frank or cleverly on this matter


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

What a total waste of time, a press conference to announce a TBA, the embarrassing thing is that Kovalev's team have come out and said that they may go the IBF route instead as Warren is so unreliable at staging fights they don't want to be left in limbo. That's pretty damning evidence which points towards the why this fight won't happen, Wazza can't even give away WBO title shots any more to up and comers because they don't trust him. That's why the fight won't happen, which maybe a blessing disguise for Cleverly.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm actually prepared to give Frank the benefit of the doubt on this one. The IBF situation has obviously changed circumstances and if anyone would likely want to hang fire on confirming this fight, surely it's Kovalev if he's waiting to see whether he could get a Hopkins fight instead?


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Hopkins isn't going to be fighting relative unknown's defending his title lets be honest, he's going to be in payday fights against champions from now on. Perhaps they think he may vacate to take a bigger fight I am not sure but surely if you're Kovalev then Cleverly is the easier proposition? 

His management have come out and that they doubt Warren's ability to actually put the fight on and that has played a part in them having to re-assess their next move.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

"Judge me in 4 years when I've unified the divsion." - Nathan Cleverly, June 18th 2013

Fucking hell....... just when we think he can't sound anymore daft. No you stupid prick, we'll judge you now because you're hanging onto to one of the belts. If it's not possible for you to have to biggest fights against the best in the division right now then why the fuck are you calling yourself a world champion? Will he still be calling Hopkins out in 4 years when's past 50? Bernard will likely qualify for a bus pass before Nathan finally shuts up.


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

JonnyBGoode said:


> Hopkins isn't going to be fighting relative unknown's defending his title lets be honest, he's going to be in payday fights against champions from now on. Perhaps they think he may vacate to take a bigger fight I am not sure but surely if you're Kovalev then Cleverly is the easier proposition?
> 
> His management have come out and that they doubt Warren's ability to actually put the fight on and that has played a part in them having to re-assess their next move.


I would've thought the same too but he signed to fight Murat & he's as much of an unknown. Obviously the Kovalev fight presents more risks for Hopkins but nothing would surprise me where he's concerned, he's not easy to second guess. On Kovalev's part, I imagine the Hopkins fight holds more appeal than Cleverly & that he'd want to wait to see what Hopkins chooses to do. Either way he'll get a shot, albeit for the vacant belt if Hopkins chooses to avoid the fight


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> "Judge me in 4 years when I've unified the divsion." - Nathan Cleverly, June 18th 2013
> 
> Fucking hell....... just when we think he can't sound anymore daft. No you stupid prick, we'll judge you now because you're hanging onto to one of the belts. If it's not possible for you to have to biggest fights against the best in the division right now then why the fuck are you calling yourself a world champion? Will he still be calling Hopkins out in 4 years when's past 50? Bernard will likely qualify for a bus pass before Nathan finally shuts up.


Who the fuck are you to call him a stupid prick like?

Jesus! Spot the Bellew fan!


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

I am a Bellew fan, I was a Cleverly fan too before this reign of terror began. If he walked away from Warren and got his arse in gear I'd root for him because I support the vast majority of UK fighters. I just can't though when they're fighting the level of opposition and had the endless fuck-ups like Cleverly has all whilst boasting about unifying divisions.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> I am a Bellew fan, I was a Cleverly fan too before this reign of terror began. If he walked away from Warren and got his arse in gear I'd root for him because I support the vast majority of UK fighters. I just can't though when they're fighting the level of opposition and had the endless fuck-ups like Cleverly has *all whilst boasting about unifying divisions*.


When has he "boasted about unifying divisions"? He has only said he wants to and he thinks he can. Well, well what a piece of shit he turned out to be! Fancy that eh? A bit of ambition!


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Lilo said:


> When has he "boasted about unifying divisions"? He has only said he wants to and he thinks he can. Well, well what a piece of shit he turned out to be! Fancy that eh? A bit of ambition!


Boast about your ambition when you're actually in the process of trying to fulfil it. Every press conference either him, his dad or Warren mention Hopkins and Shumenov and about how they're going after the other belts. Then nothing comes of it. Now he says it's going to be years before we should judge him? Fuck that. It isn't right when fighters who say they need time to develop before having the big fights but still hold a belt. It's like Julio Chavez Jr, the fact he held the WBC belt when his own team admitted he wasn't ready to step up was a joke.

Either shut the fuck up and stop putting your name in the bracket with the likes of Hopkins, Stevenson and the other top fighters or actually make the fucking fight (or at least try). I don't think they've ever made Hopkins a serious offer despite name-dropping him every 5 minutes.


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't get how anybody can defend Clev. His World Title reign of terror has been a complete joke. He could honestly have had harder fights fighting at European level (Bellew aside).

If you are a World Champion, you are no longer a prospect or a work in progress. You are top of the tree and need to face opponents accordingly. A few weaker opponents would be acceptable if sandwiched in between tests. He has weaker opponents sandwiched in between even weaker opponents.

Saying all this "I'm only 26" bollocks and "judge me in 4 years" shite... Vacate the title and come back when you are ready in your eyes.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

DaveT said:


> I don't get how anybody can defend Clev. His World Title reign of terror has been a complete joke. He could honestly have had harder fights fighting at European level (Bellew aside).
> 
> If you are a World Champion, you are no longer a prospect or a work in progress. You are top of the tree and need to face opponents accordingly. A few weaker opponents would be acceptable if sandwiched in between tests. He has weaker opponents sandwiched in between even weaker opponents.
> 
> Saying all this "I'm only 26" bollocks and "judge me in 4 years" shite... Vacate the title and come back when you are ready in your eyes.


:deal

Exactly the point I meant mate.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Did he say he "needs time to develop before having a big fight"? Or did you just make that up?

Its nothing like Chavez because Cleverly's team haven't said he "not ready to step up". You've just contradicted yourself there as you say his team are always "mentioning Hopkins and Shumenov". So you're talking shite there for a start.

Just admit you've got an axe to grind because Cleverly went to Bellew's backyard and beat him. Oh hang on, it was probably a robbery was it? Did Frank pay off the judges?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

[HR][/HR]


JFT96 said:


> Almost as pointless as Eddie's tweets about an upcoming announcement 'in the next few days'. Just make the announcement, no need to build it up!!!


Its call promotion!


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Did he say he "needs time to develop before having a big fight"? Or did you just make that up?
> 
> Its nothing like Chavez because Cleverly's team haven't said he "not ready to step up". You've just contradicted yourself there as you say his team are always "mentioning Hopkins and Shumenov". So you're talking shite there for a start.
> 
> Just admit you've got an axe to grind because Cleverly went to Bellew's backyard and beat him. Oh hang on, it was probably a robbery was it? Did Frank pay off the judges?


I didn't even mention Bellew fight or the judges in that fight, you brought that up so who's the one talking shite? Cleverly today said in the press conference that he needs time and that people should judge in a few years. If you read this thread you'll see that that won't wash the vast majority. If he was only a prospect it would be fair enough but he's holding a world title belt. If you want to be a world champion and get the respect that comes with it then you can't be moaning about how fans are giving you a hard time because you're still young.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Wazza aint got the cheese to bring over a big name and clev dont sell enough tickets to make it financially viable. The only way he fights hopkins or shumenov is if it is in america. Wazza wont even get Brahemer over here, wazza will lose that purse bid and clev will have to travel. murat wouldnt be the worse fight in the world. The worst thing about clev's world title reign is his build up to it was stronger than his actual reign so far.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> I didn't even mention Bellew fight or the judges in that fight, you brought that up so who's the one talking shite? Cleverly today said in the press conference that he needs time and that people should judge in a few years. If you read this thread you'll see that that won't wash the vast majority.


So he didn't actually say the things you said he did then?


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

I don't think someone has to be a Bellew lover to see that Cleverly is clearly a paper champion. He thinks we should judge him in 4 years time rather than now, Nas retired only a year older than Cleverly, Tyson had unified the entire division then gone to prison before he was 26, if you're not ready to fight world champions then why fight for a world championship belt? 

He had stated over and over again his desire to fight Hopkins and we have been told in the past that fight "could happen" usually "next year" or "later in the year" then you hear from Hopkins he hasn't even been approached. 

26 years old and 26 fights later and he is still saying he is too young to be judged despite being a "world champion" and using that status to promote himself. He is I believe the only current world champion of the main four alphabet belts that has never even faced, never mind beaten, a former or current world champion. He is the most unproven, undeserving, and unwilling of all the 'champions' in the sport, and what makes it even worse is that I truly believe he has the attributes to actually beat a lot of the LHW's out there. 

It frustrates me because I think he could do it, not because I love Bellew or I'm anti welsh or anti Warren or anything else, it's just irritating to watch.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

According to what some journos have tweeted this was his quote;

"Judge me in 4 years when I've unified the divsion."

That's the only quote I posted.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Just admit you've got an axe to grind because Cleverly went to Bellew's backyard and beat him. Oh hang on, it was probably a robbery was it? Did Frank pay off the judges?


No robbery there. Bellew vs chilemba I was probably more a robbery then the Cleverly fight. Cleverly beat Bellew in his backyard.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

4 years to unify the division doesnt sound too bad to me. Thats fair enough. There is a major difference between unifying a few titles and unifying the division.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

You claimed he "boasted about unifying divisions". When has he boasted about this?

You said "It isn't right when fighters who say they need time to develop before having the big fights but still hold a belt." When did he say this?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

Looks like Warren held back on announcing the fight without the opponent sorted which is at least a posative step forward. Looks like the fight was close and then the IBF threw a spanner in the works. Cloud would be a good opponent, but were probs gonna end up with another bum.

Cleverly comments were quite alarming. The general fan are so used to him fighting crap they assumed Kovalev was a bum. And saying stuff like judge me in 4 years....your a world champion now and your best win is Karo Murat, don't expect people to be happy with that!


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

JonnyBGoode said:


> *I don't think someone has to be a Bellew lover to see that Cleverly is clearly a paper champion*. He thinks we should judge him in 4 years time rather than now, Nas retired only a year older than Cleverly, Tyson had unified the entire division then gone to prison before he was 26, if you're not ready to fight world champions then why fight for a world championship belt?


I agree. PaulieMc is scouser and avid Bellew fan though. Its reasonable to suggest that him exaggerating/inventing quotes and manipulating context is because he is a "Bellew lover". Nothing wrong with liking Bellew mind; I think he gets too much stick as well.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

He boasts about unifying division in that quote I posted you fucking dummy. "Judge me WHEN I UNIFY THE DIVISION in 4 years." Never mind the countless interviews when he calls out the other champions.

I didn't say he said the second thing, that was just my observation. Your the one making up quotes that I supposedly said he said when I didn't.

My overall point is fighters shouldn't whine that they're being unfairly judged because they're still young when they hold one of the four world fucking championships!


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

He is being billed as a ''world champion'', he calls himself ''world champion'', people are being charged money to see a ''world champion'' the least I expect is for him to fight world class opponents. Isn't that what is expected of a ''world champion''?


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Looks like Warren held back on announcing the fight without the opponent sorted which is at least a posative step forward. Looks like the fight was close and then the IBF threw a spanner in the works. Cloud would be a good opponent, but were probs gonna end up with another bum.
> 
> Cleverly comments were quite alarming. The general fan are so used to him fighting crap they assumed Kovalev was a bum. And saying stuff like judge me in 4 years....your a world champion now and your best win is Karo Murat, don't expect people to be happy with that!


As for that whole 'judge me in four years' quote (I'd still like to see the full quote, people love to take a quote without context and run with it). There's an argument to be made that you shouldn't judge a fighter until he has retired. Have an opinion by all means but 'judge'? You can't really accurately judge a fighter until they're done IMO. Clev could get sparked in his next fight vs a bum, he could beat Kovalev then unify - who knows?


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

"At the end of the day I'm 26 and I've got time on my side. I'm onto my sixth defence. I'm making progress. People ask who I've fought - I'm 26. Judge me in four years time.

I mentioned Kovalev on Twitter yesterday and people responded by saying I was fighting another taxi driver. That's the mindset of some of these morons who know nothing. Watch him fight and then tell me he's a taxi driver.

I'm on my way to dominating this division. It will happen."


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Up coming fights in the LHW Division, heres how i see it Cleverly vs Cloud, Kovalev vs Murat(after Hopkins drops the belt) Stevenson vs Hopkins


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

Lilo said:


> You claimed he "boasted about unifying divisions". When has he boasted about this?
> 
> You said "It isn't right when fighters who say they need time to develop before having the big fights but still hold a belt." When did he say this?


shut up nathan


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Up coming fights in the LHW Division, heres how i see it Cleverly vs Cloud, Kovalev vs Murat(after Hopkins drops the belt) Stevenson vs Hopkins


Has Hopkins ever dropped a belt? He was prepared to fight Murat to keep his belt, just as he fought all sorts of shitty opponents when he held all the middleweight belts. He'll fight Kovalev.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

Lilo said:


> As for that whole 'judge me in four years' quote (I'd still like to see the full quote, people love to take a quote without context and run with it). There's an argument to be made that you shouldn't judge a fighter until he has retired. Have an opinion by all means but 'judge'? You can't really accurately judge a fighter until they're done IMO. Clev could get sparked in his next fight vs a bum, he could beat Kovalev then unify - who knows?


come on Lilo your clutching at straws here. trying differentiate opinion and judge lol!

as boxing fans, on a boxing forum, its perfectly acceptable for us to judge Cleverly on his world title reign so far which has been awful. that may change but we have heard 2 years of Hopkins being mentioned in every interview.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

Bajingo said:


> Has Hopkins ever dropped a belt? He was prepared to fight Murat to keep his belt, just as he fought all sorts of shitty opponents when he held all the middleweight belts. He'll fight Kovalev.


Hopkins has always picked and chose his fights. Remember he dodged Dawson for years. I think he fights Shumenov or Stevenson next.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> "At the end of the day I'm 26 and I've got time on my side. I'm onto my sixth defence. I'm making progress. People ask who I've fought - I'm 26. Judge me in four years time.
> 
> I mentioned Kovalev on Twitter yesterday and people responded by saying I was fighting another taxi driver. That's the mindset of some of these morons who know nothing. Watch him fight and then tell me he's a taxi driver.
> 
> I'm on my way to dominating this division. It will happen."


That's the full quote is it? He's half-right with some of that. People calling Kovalev a no-mark are idiots who know nothing and if that fight happens he does deserve props (IF it happens remember). But saying about how he's on his sixth title defence and that he's on his way to dominating the division based on that is just laughable when you take his recent record into account. Who's he fought who's truly world class?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Bajingo said:


> Has Hopkins ever dropped a belt? He was prepared to fight Murat to keep his belt, just as he fought all sorts of shitty opponents when he held all the middleweight belts. He'll fight Kovalev.


i hope your right


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

You could ask the same of a number of world title holders and whether they have fought someone who is world class.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> That's the full quote is it? He's half-right with some of that. People calling Kovalev a no-mark are idiots who know nothing and if that fight happens he does deserve props (IF it happens remember). But saying about how he's on his sixth title defence and that he's on his way to dominating the division based on that is just laughable when you take his recent record into account. Who's he fought who's truly world class?


I'm a cleverly fan based on his skillset and strengths but even now i'm getting a bit peeed off with all this, he should do as Burns did and do the unthinkable


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> That's the full quote is it? He's half-right with some of that. People calling Kovalev a no-mark are idiots who know nothing and if that fight happens he does deserve props (IF it happens remember). But saying about how he's on his sixth title defence and that he's on his way to dominating the division based on that is just laughable when you take his recent record into account. Who's he fought who's truly world class?


the people calling Kovalev a bum are casual fans who assume everyone cleverly fights is a bum. thats due to bad promotion and management. these idiots are the ones that mean you fight in front of 10,000 and not at the york hall.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah but do they all name drop the big dogs in the division every five minutes and talk about how everyone else doesn't want to fight them? The majority don't.

People keep saying I'm just a hater of Cleverly cause I'm up Bellew arse. It's not that. JonnyBGoode was bang on earlier. It's because we all know how good Nathan could be if he just got his career on the right track and finally dumped Warren because he's useless. Seeing it turn from joke into another is infuriating considering the talent he has.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

It's a figure of speech Rob. You need to figure out what that is because we've been on this merry-go around before.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> come on Lilo your clutching at straws here. trying differentiate opinion and judge lol!
> 
> as boxing fans, on a boxing forum, its perfectly acceptable for us to judge Cleverly on his world title reign so far which has been awful. that may change but we have heard 2 years of Hopkins being mentioned in every interview.


Listen my opinions are probably very similar to the majority - he has fought poor, poor opposition since becoming champion. Absolutely. Have I enjoyed those fights? Not really, the Bellew fight was good though.

What I disagree with is the negativity towards him. Do we all honestly believe that Clev or Warren want these shit fights? Did either of them actually make enough money to warrant the negativity? Come on, how much could they have gotten from an undercard fight against Shaun Hawk? Or we really denying that Cleverly wants these big fights?

I think he wants the big fights.
I think Warren wants the big fights (they'd certainly help Boxnation). Its different now he needs big fights to help the channel.
I think they've tried to make fights with Hopkins (particularly post Dawson) and Shumenov.
I don't see the problem with 'judge me in four years'; in his mind he probably thinks/hopes he'll have unified/undisputed champion. If it offends you that much - don't watch.

All my posts are been directed at Paulie who is going way over the top IMO (probably because Clev beat his boy  )


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Champions always call people out and then make excuses as to why the fights dont happen, it pushes the purses up. Its annoying but clever.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

Rankings at LHW

Light Heavyweight (175lbs)
CHB World Championship: (Vacant)
*1. Adonis Stevenson (WBC)
2. Chad Dawson*
3. Bernard Hopkins (IBF)
4. Jean Pascal
5. Sergei Kovalev
6. Nathan Cleverly (WBO)
7. Gabriel Campillo
*8. Tavoris Cloud*
9. Karo Murat
10. Jurgen Braehmer
11. Lucian Bute
12. Tony Bellew
13. Issac Chilemba
14. Dennis Grachev
15. Andrezj Fonfara
*WBA Champ Beibut Shumenov unranked due to inactivity*

The fights on the bold could be made. If Warren is prepared to send Cleverly to Canada they could do the Stevenson fight. Dawson could be tempted to Wales as a last chance, Shumenov is they make a BIG offer, Cloud would be a good fight. Everyone else on that list is unavailable.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Cloud then Braehmer would be two good, legitimate fights.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> That's the full quote is it? He's half-right with some of that. People calling Kovalev a no-mark are idiots who know nothing and if that fight happens he does deserve props (IF it happens remember). But saying about how he's on his sixth title defence and *that he's on his way to dominating the division* based on that is just laughable when you take his recent record into account. Who's he fought who's truly world class?


Its called self belief!!!

What's he meant to say? "Well I have a good chin and a good engine but I'm sure I have enough pop to become the top guy."

We could pull some Bellew comments out here. Or any other top British boxer for that matter - what about Brook going on about Pacquaio?! What about Khan, Froch, Haye?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> Cloud then Braehmer would be two good, legitimate fights.


thats how i see it going


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Its called self belief!!!
> 
> What's he meant to say? "Well I have a good chin and a good engine but I'm sure I have enough pop to become the top guy."
> 
> We could pull some Bellew comments out here. Or any other top British boxer for that matter - what about Brook going on about Pacquaio?! What about Khan, Froch, Haye?


Fucking hell what is it with you and Bellew? You've mentioned him in almost every post. He has nothing to do with this discussion and nobody brought him up before you did. He says stupid shit too but he doesn't hold a belt which makes it different to an extent. I've ripped on Froch, Haye and Khan (especially Khan) for saying stupid shit with nothing to back it up with. I like to support the majority of UK fighters but not when they do and say stuff like this. If Cleverly fought Hopkins I'd root for him, no doubt about it. But if it's against postmen then I'll just slate him like everyone does because it's deserved.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Listen my opinions are probably very similar to the majority - he has fought poor, poor opposition since becoming champion. Absolutely. Have I enjoyed those fights? Not really, the Bellew fight was good though.
> 
> What I disagree with is the negativity towards him. Do we all honestly believe that Clev or Warren want these shit fights? Did either of them actually make enough money to warrant the negativity? Come on, how much could they have gotten from an undercard fight against Shaun Hawk? Or we really denying that Cleverly wants these big fights?
> 
> ...


i dint think you can give warren and cleverly credit for wanting big fights. even so if the big fights dont get made agaisnt a class opponents, why do you fight D class guys instead of the many decent B class fighters that are out there?


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Fucking hell what is it with you and Bellew? You've mentioned him in almost every post. He has nothing to do with this discussion and nobody brought him up before you did. He says stupid shit too but he doesn't hold a belt which makes it different to an extent. I've ripped on Froch, Haye and Khan (especially Khan) for saying stupid shit with nothing to back it up with. I like to support the majority of UK fighters but not when they do and say stuff like this. If Cleverly fought Hopkins I'd root for him, no doubt about it. But if it's against postmen then I'll just slate him like everyone does because it's deserved.


I'm on the windup about Bellew with you, I'll admit :lol:


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

If there isn't a good opponent this time round then they deserve the abuse.

Maybe you can't get a top name every time but surely you can once and just because you can't get a top tier fighter doesn't mean you have to go after people barely in the top 30.

May as well fight Bellew again.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Rankings at LHW
> 
> Light Heavyweight (175lbs)
> CHB World Championship: (Vacant)
> ...


You keep saying a Shumenov "could be made" as if the negotiations would be straight forward. He's knocked back fights with Cloud in 2011 and Pascal last year as the money wasn't to his liking. He's signed with 50 Cent with a view to making that money and getting on HBO or Showtime.

He's not coming to Wales to fight on BoxNation. I reckon he'll fight the winner of Alvarez/Green; Fiddy ain't footing the bill for the that for no reason.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

Batkilt said:


> You keep saying a Shumenov "could be made" as if the negotiations would be straight forward. He's knocked back fights with Cloud in 2011 and Pascal last year as the money wasn't to his liking. He's signed with 50 Cent with a view to making that money and getting on HBO or Showtime.
> 
> He's not coming to Wales to fight on BoxNation. I reckon he'll fight the winner of Alvarez/Green; Fiddy ain't footing the bill for the that for no reason.


Make an offer they can't refuse. Plus Cleverly v Shumenov would be on HBO.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Interesting they changed the date three times to accomodate kovalev and hbo. Looks like it is cloud. Apparently they made an offer for froch at ligh heavy but he turned it down again.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Make an offer they can't refuse. Plus Cleverly v Shumenov would be on HBO.


HBO aren't paying what they used to, and they won't be paying mega money for a fight in the UK between two fighters hardly anyone in the States has heard of; especially not enough to cover what 50 guarantees he'll make for his fighters. Shumenov ain't coming to Wales.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Most clev haters are like lemmings , follow the crowd types

clev started getting grief online around the bellew fight , mainly due to bellew at the time being the darling of the brit forum on esb.

as new members have joined its become fashionable just to slate people like clev and khan


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> Most clev haters are like lemmings , follow the crowd types
> 
> clev started getting grief online around the bellew fight , mainly due to bellew at the time being the darling of the brit forum on esb.
> 
> as new members have joined its become fashionable just to slate people like clev and khan


Know that for a fact do you? I don't need anybody's influence in choosing what fighter I like or dislike, have you ever considered that people do genuinely dislike or like fighters because that's how they feel?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Listen my opinions are probably very similar to the majority - he has fought poor, poor opposition since becoming champion. Absolutely. Have I enjoyed those fights? Not really, the Bellew fight was good though.
> 
> What I disagree with is the negativity towards him. Do we all honestly believe that Clev or Warren want these shit fights? Did either of them actually make enough money to warrant the negativity? Come on, how much could they have gotten from an undercard fight against Shaun Hawk? Or we really denying that Cleverly wants these big fights?
> 
> ...


I agree with everything here
To blame cleverly for fights falling through is just ludicrous,he is the fighter not the promoter
And with the boxing politics and reliance on ticket sales/tv audience the fact is he is a hard sell despite holding the WBO belt

There are boxers out there sat on their
Title not taking risks he has the unfortunate situation of being unable to prove himself

When he gets a big result expect a tony bellew 'stick it up your ass' comment


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I'll be happy with kovalev, cloud, braehmer, shumenov or grachev


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Press conference


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> Press conference


the damage control :lol:


----------



## Gero (Jun 6, 2012)

Fucking jokers at FW promotions.


----------



## Jim Bowen (Jun 2, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Listen my opinions are probably very similar to the majority - he has fought poor, poor opposition since becoming champion. Absolutely. Have I enjoyed those fights? Not really, the Bellew fight was good though.
> 
> What I disagree with is the negativity towards him. Do we all honestly believe that Clev or Warren want these shit fights? Did either of them actually make enough money to warrant the negativity? Come on, how much could they have gotten from an undercard fight against Shaun Hawk? Or we really denying that Cleverly wants these big fights?
> 
> ...


The problems is undoubtedly Boxnation IMO, which in essence is Warren. They need Cleverly fighting at a sociable hour, as he's a "big" name and they don't have many, if any of them left. But they can't ro won't pay through the nose for his opponents because he hasn't really proved he puts bums on seats in the way others in the past have. The problem is Franks approach really more than anything, it's very much his way or not at all, and I think that's detrimental to Cleverlys career.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

8 minutes in and If Cleverly calls himself ''world champion'' one more time I'm going to kick my dog. He is pathetic in the highest sense.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I agree with everything here
> To blame cleverly for fights falling through is just ludicrous,he is the fighter not the promoter
> And with the boxing politics and reliance on ticket sales/tv audience the fact is he is a hard sell despite holding the WBO belt
> 
> ...


I dont think people are pissed about this fight falling through. There pissed that Cleverly has had 5 joke defences in a row and its now likley he will have another one. While thats mostly is promoter/managers fault he should also take part of the blame.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

I still dont get where they have got the notion from that cleverly fights could sell out a stadium like cardiff, is he really that popular?

wazza's continuous need to show emails will get him in trouble sooner rather than later.

His career has been a blitz cos all of the titles he has won have been vacant.


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 6, 2012)

TBH hardly anyone in Wales has much of a clue who Clev is, his fights might warrant a mention in the Western Mail but in general people know fuck all beyond 

"I see that young boy from Ton Pentre is fighting again."
"Is he really? There we are then."

He'd struggle to fill the CIA or the Ice Rink unless it was a big name oppo like Hopkins and there's fuck all chance of the CCS.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

hellsbells said:


> TBH hardly anyone in Wales has much of a clue who Clev is, his fights might warrant a mention in the Western Mail but in general people know fuck all beyond
> 
> *"I see that young boy from Ton Pentre is fighting again."
> "Is he really? There we are then."*
> ...


:lol:

This had me in stitches. I think it was the "there we are then," line.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

hellsbells said:


> TBH hardly anyone in Wales has much of a clue who Clev is, his fights might warrant a mention in the Western Mail but in general people know fuck all beyond
> 
> "I see that young boy from Ton Pentre is fighting again."
> "Is he really? There we are then."
> ...


:lol:

Sounds like a Welsh Father Ted.

Can't be arsed watching a 20 minute Warren press conference, anyone care to sum it up?


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Nathan said Kovalev is one of the top #4 P4P punchers. Is he!?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

EvianMcGirt said:


> :lol:
> 
> Sounds like a Welsh Father Ted.
> 
> Can't be arsed watching a 20 minute Warren press conference, anyone care to sum it up?


A lot of name dropping, everybodys ducking Clev, he's only 26 and Cleverly referred to himself as world champion at least 5 times.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Nathan said Kovalev is one of the top #4 P4P punchers. Is he!?


He's up there.


----------



## EvianMcGirt (Jun 9, 2013)

Bill said:


> A lot of name dropping, everybodys ducking Clev, he's only 26 and Cleverly referred to himself as world champion at least 5 times.


:lol: Cheers.

So 20 minutes of absolutely fuck all, as per.

Ah well, i'll keep my fingers crossed for one of Stevenson, Kovalev, Cloud or Shumenov. Braehmer would be decent too, mandatory fulfilled and he looked ok in his last fight if I remember correctly.

Stylistically, from a fan's perspective, I think Cloud - Cleverly would match up really well and produce a good fight. If we start a whip round we could get Cloud a temporary Ghanaian passport and it'll be odds on to happen.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Nathan said Kovalev is one of the top #4 P4P punchers. Is he!?


Dunno if I'd rank him that high, but I wouldn't have any gripes with someone who did.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Kovalev sure can bang. Top 4? Possibly. Top 10? Definetly punching wise.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Frank reckons 5million people read his column in the Sun :yep


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Wonder what his interesting Press conference on the state of British boxing will be next week


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

@BoltonTerrier 5 million probably do and 4.9 million of them say what an odious lying sack of shit he is after reading it.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

He'll end up fighting Enzo Maccarinelli if he doesn't get Kovalev, mark my words.


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

Karpency 2 "Unfinished Business"

Get the posters made up now.


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

It won't be enzo! For once I think they were unlucky with main events being greedy! I can see his press conference about state of British boxing being attack at other promotors!


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

The Chemist said:


> It won't be enzo! For once I think they were unlucky with main events being greedy! I can see his press conference about state of British boxing being attack at other promotors!


How the fuck are Main Events being greedy? Duva would probably rather take the HBO money and build up a relationship with them; seems like Kovalev would rather fight for the IBF belt than Clev.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

The Chemist said:


> It won't be enzo! For once I think they were unlucky with main events being greedy! I can see his press conference about state of British boxing being attack at other promotors!


Mainly Hearn and Sky I reckon, which would just be an attack on a rival.I hope he doesn`t go the luxenburg route again,I wouldn`t put anything past old fisheyes


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

I do feel like the Clev side have been unlucky here but Warren also says on Friday we were close to a Hopkins fight for September so presumably then they would have left Kovalev in the lurch!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Kugen is far more careful with his questions around fisheyes than Hearn.Wazza doesn`t mention that Ryder(matchroom fighter) will appear on Boxnation soon and the other day on the scene I saw that wazza said he lets his fighters on other channels and mentions Chosora-Fury and Smiths next fight as examples but they were lost purse bid situations same as the Ryder situation


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Nathan said Kovalev is one of the top #4 P4P punchers. Is he!?


Yes!


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

The Clev doesn't need the big fights to be fair, he's on his way to Hollywood after he finishes conquering Hollyoaks


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone else gonna go to this?
@biglads @Bryn


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

wow_junky said:


> The Clev doesn't need the big fights to be fair, he's on his way to Hollywood after he finishes conquering Hollyoaks


:rofl


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Anyone else gonna go to this?
> 
> @biglads @Bryn


I might if they add some fights to the "Cleverly" show. At the moment the card is:

Nathan Cleverly vs TBA
Enzo Maccarinelli vs TBA
Craig Evans vs TBA
Lewis Rees vs TBA
Liam Williams vs TBA
Francis Luke Robinson vs Ediz Hussein
Aled Cook vs TBA


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

TBA is going to be a busy bastard. No way the BBBofC will allow him to compete in all those.


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Anyone else gonna go to this?
> 
> @biglads @Bryn


There's a 3/1 chance that I will be announced as the next opponent.


----------



## Marlow (Jan 6, 2013)

At the minute tba is a step up from his last few fights.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> *Kugen is far more careful with his questions around fisheyes* than Hearn.Wazza doesn`t mention that Ryder(matchroom fighter) will appear on Boxnation soon and the other day on the scene I saw that wazza said he lets his fighters on other channels and mentions Chosora-Fury and Smiths next fight as examples but they were lost purse bid situations same as the Ryder situation


Don't agree there I just think frank is not as good an interviewee as eddie.

Eddie seems much more personable whereas frank seems a tough interview. Really like ifilm I think they do a great job


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Anyone else gonna go to this?
> 
> @biglads @Bryn


I'll be covering the fight from ringside for CHB.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn>>> your favorite Welshman.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Bryn>>> your favorite Welshman.


This. :deal


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Bryn>>> your favorite Welshman.


 @Bryn _is_ my favourite Welshman, though.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

biglads said:


> There's a 3/1 chance that I will be announced as the next opponent.


No more Mickey's for you for a while then.



Bryn said:


> I'll be covering the fight from ringside for CHB.


Nice

I'll be a few rows back waving a big Russian flag.


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

DrMo said:


> No more Mickey's for you for a while then.


No way, my Mickey's habit is what keeps me floating around the W(arren)BO top 30 like a vegetarian's turd.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

biglads said:


> No way, my Mickey's habit is what keeps me floating around the W(arren)BO top 30 like a vegetarian's turd.


:lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I'll be covering the fight from ringside for CHB.


:think


----------



## Hooch (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice

I'll be a few rows back waving a big Russian flag.[/QUOTE]

Lets hope tbc turns out to be a russkie then


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

*BERNARD HOPKINS EX* ‏@THEREALBHOP5m
I respect n accept the IBF decision.. I see this guy is good!! I look forward to defending my title

That tweet pretty much confirms that Kovalev is going to be fighting Hopkins. Enzo Maccarinelli surely awaits for Cleverly instead now. :verysad


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> *BERNARD HOPKINS EX* ‏@THEREALBHOP5m
> I respect n accept the IBF decision.. I see this guy is good!! I look forward to defending my title
> 
> That tweet pretty much confirms that Kovalev is going to be fighting Hopkins. Enzo Maccarinelli surely awaits for Cleverly instead now. :verysad


That seals it then, a tweet from Hopkins.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bryn said:


> That seals it then, a tweet from Hopkins.


Hopkins surely isn't dumb enough to say he's fighting someone when it hasn't been agreed. Who do you think he is, Frank Warren?


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

what was the point of yesterdays press conference just to waft around a few emails makes them look even bigger clowns than they already are


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Hopkins surely isn't dumb enough to say he's fighting someone when it hasn't been agreed. Who do you think he is, Frank Warren?


Don't be silly.


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> *BERNARD HOPKINS EX* ‏@THEREALBHOP5m
> I respect n accept the IBF decision.. I see this guy is good!! I look forward to defending my title
> 
> That tweet pretty much confirms that Kovalev is going to be fighting Hopkins. *Enzo Maccarinelli surely awaits for Cleverly instead now*. :verysad


Sadly this wouldn't surprise me one bit. Easy to sell and absolutely zero risk :thumbsup


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Well Cleverly vs Kovalev is more on now than before seeing as Murat has got his visa sorted and will be fighting hopkins


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

IBF are keeping Kovalev as mandatory apparently, but rumour on the grapevine is that Kovalev has finally agreed to the Clev fight. All from BoxingScene


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

Dan Rafael: Paper being finalized for Cleverly-Kovalev on @HBOboxing on Aug. 17. Won't be @THEREALBHOP-Kovalev. Cant say I am surprised. #boxing


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Lets hope.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2013)

@batklit just watch The Fight Game on HBO which is there version of the Ringside. Kovalev was being hyped for the 2nd month running and they had him on there Gatti list again.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I'n the interest of consistency, isn't this thread title about due another editing?


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> @batklit just watch The Fight Game on HBO which is there version of the Ringside. Kovalev was being hyped for the 2nd month running and they had him on there Gatti list again.


And? Kovalev being mentioned twice on that sham of a show is the same as "HBO have really been pushing him"? Gotcha. I'll maintain that they are only just starting to.

Off-topic: That show is fucking awful.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Batkilt Completely agree, Ringside is much better and that's nothing special.


----------

